# موضوع الأسبوع رقم (6): الصيانة الوقائية..Preventive Maintenance



## صناعة المعمار (2 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الادارة الصحيحة لعمليات الصيانة موضوع مهم جدا سنحاول أن ندرسه من كافة جوانبه والله الموفق.

:28: 

سنتعرف الى معنى الصيانة بشكل عام وأهدافها والخطوات الصحيحة لتطبيقها بالاضافة الى أمثلة تنفيذ الصيانة الوقائية في منشأة 
اذن سنركز على الصيانة الوقائية كونها أهم أنواع الصيانة 

وسيكون مرجعنا مقالات م/ عارف محمد سمان الذي نفخر به في منتدانا منذ سنين  

_______________________

لاقتراحاتكم لمواضيع ترغبون في مناقشتها​


----------



## صناعة المعمار (2 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تطبيق الصيانة في منشأة

أولاً -المقدمة : وتشمل : تعريف الصيانة وأهميتها . 

نظرا للتكلفة الباهظة الرأسمالية لمكونات المشاريع التي تنفق حتى إكمال المشروع والتي تبلغ في معظم الأحيان ملايين الريالات . فمن البديهي أن تتم المحافظة على تلك المكونات الباهظة القيمة من جميع المؤثرات التي تؤدي إلى تلفها أو إنقاص عمرها الافتراضي . وتتم المحافظة على هذه المكونات بإجراء الصيانة الصحيحة المخططة والمدروسة لجميع مكونات المنشأة بدون استثناء . والمشكلة تكمن في بعض الأحيان أن إدارة المنشأة تتجاهل دور الصيانة الصحيحة بجميع أنواعها المختلفة بدافع تقليص المصروفات لزيادة الربح . 

وتلجأ في العادة إلى اعتماد نظام الصيانة التقليدية القديمة( الإسعافية ) وهي صيانة الإصلاح وقت حدوث العطل . وعندها تدفع أضعاف ما تم توفيره من أموال نتيجة تجاهل تطبيق الصيانة الصحيحة بجميع أنواعها. وقد تنبهت جميع الدول الصناعية لذلك وتخلت عن الاعتماد على نظام الصيانة الإسعافية منذ عهد الخمسينات وطورت برامج الصيانة لديها ليشمل جميع أنواع الصيانة الوقائية والتوقعية والرقابية والإنتاجية وغيرها من الأنواع المختلفة التي تضمن الحفاظ على مكونات المنشأة وزيادة عمرها الافتراضي وجودة وزيادة الإنتاج . 

 المعنى الصحيح للصيانة :.MAINTENANCE

- معرفة المعنى الصحيح للصيانة :. 

هي: عبارة عن مجموعة الإجراءات وسلسلة العمليات المستمرة التي يجب القيام بها بهدف وضع الآلة في وضع الاستعداد التام للعمل . 

- معرفة أهمية وأهداف الصيانة : . 

والصيانة عملية مستمرة حتى في حالة وقوف العملية الإنتاجية للآلة حيث تتعرض أجزاء الآلات والمعدات وأجهزة الإنتاج للأعطال مثل التآكل والتلف والصدأ خلال فترة عمرها التشغيلي .

ويبرز الدور المهم لعمليات الصيانة في تحقيق الأهداف الآتية : 

ا - المحافظة الدائمة على الحالة الجيدة للآلة والمعدات وضمان حسن الأداء وبالتالي جودة الإنتاج 

ب - الإقلال من حدوث الأعطال وما تسببه من خسارة اقتصادية لعملية الإنتاج نتيجة لتوقف الإنتاج وتكاليف إعادة التشغيل . 

ج - زيادة العمر الافتراضي للآلات وبالتالي الحصول على عائد اقتصادي أكثر جدوى . 

د - تحقيق ظروف تشغيل مستقرة وبالتالي زيادة شروط ومناخ السلامة الصناعية لمواقع العمل . 

وغيرها من الأهداف حسب مواقع العمل المختلفة ... كالتالي:






المصادر:

http://www.mmsec.com/
http://www.mdcegypt.com/Site-Arabic/Operations Management-Arabic/CMMS-Arabic/CMMS-1.asp


----------



## صناعة المعمار (2 ديسمبر 2006)

*انواع الصيانة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


ثانياً- معرفة أنواع الصيانة . 

تنقسم أعمال الصيانة حسب نوع العمل إلى الآتي : 


ا- الصيانة الوقائية PREVENTIVE MAINTENANCE :

هي مجموعة الفحوصات والخدمات التي تتم بصفة دورية وحسب خطة زمنية موضوعة ( تحدد من قبل مصنعي الآلة أو من قبل الفنيين ذو الخبرة القائمين بالصيانة ) لمعالجة القصور إن وجد قبل وقوع العطل أو التوقف عن العمل .

وتتم عمليات الصيانة الوقائية يوميا وأسبوعيا وشهريا حيث الفحص الدوري الظاهري لأجزاء ووحدات الآلة وأجراء عمليات التنظيف والتشحيم والتزيت وتغير بعض الأجزاء البسيطة إذا لزم ذلك .


ب-الصيانة التصحيحية أو العلاجية المخططة CORRECTIVE MAINTENANCE :

هي مجموعة العمليات التي تتم لإصلاح الآلات حسب خطة زمنية موضوعة ( تحدد من قبل مصنعي الآلة أو من قبل الفنيين ذو الخبرة القائمين بالصيانة ) ويتم فيها : 

- تغير الأجزاء التالفة أو الأجزاء التي انتهى عمرها الافتراضي . 
-إجراء عمليات الإصلاح على بعض الأجزاء بهدف إعادة استعمالها مرة أخرى مثل ( إصلاح الجزء المتآكل أو المتشقق جزئيا باللحام .) 
-إجراء عمليات الضبط والمعايرة لبعض أجزاء الآلة التي تحتاج إلى ذلك . 


ج – الصيانة الاسعافية أو الطارئة : 

هي مجموعة العمليات التي تتم لإصلاح الآلات نتيجة لحدوث تلف مفاجئ يؤدي إلى وقوف الآلة الغير مخطط لها . وعادة ما يكون سبب هذا العطل من عدم إتباع تعليمات المصّنع ( التشغيل الخاطئ) أو عدم تطبيق الصيانة الوقائية الصحيحة . 

تختلف الأنواع باختلاف المراجع ... اضافة لما سبق اليكم تعريفات مفصلة لأنواع الصيانة :





المصدر:

http://www.mdcegypt.com/Site-Arabic/Operations Management-Arabic/CMMS-Arabic/CMMS-Introduction.asp

اضافة لمقال م/ عارف محمد سمان


----------



## صناعة المعمار (2 ديسمبر 2006)

*خطوات تطبيق الصيانة الصحيحة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ثالثا – خطوات تطبيق الصيانة : 

قبل البدء في سرد خطوات تطبيق الصيانة لابد أن نذكر أنه من واجبات الإدارة المسئولة عن المنشأة اختيار الشخص المسئول عن الصيانة أولا ، وهو الشخص الذي سوف يحمل على عاتقه عبء تنفيذ هذه الخطوات ويتم دعمه بالكامل من قبل الإدارة لتذليل كل الصعوبات التي قد تعترض تنفيذ خطوات تطبيق الصيانة . 

ونلخص خطوات تطبيق الصيانة الصحيحة فيما يلي : 

1-تحديد الآلات والأجهزة المراد صيانتها: 

يتم حصر جميع مكونات المنشأة التي تحتاج إلى صيانة وترتيبها حسب الأهمية .

في جدول أولي يوضح مواصفات المكونات وعددها وموقعها في المنشأة وغيرها من المعلومات المهمة اللازمة للتعرف على كل مكون من مكونات المنشأة . 


2-التأكد من توفر جميع كتالوجات المصّنع: .

إن توفر جميع كتالوجات المصّنع الخاصة بالتشغيل والصيانة وقطع الغيار لجميع المكونات المراد عمل الصيانة لها من أهم الأمور التي يجب عدم إغفالها في تطبيق عمليات الصيانة . إذ أن المصّنع عادة ما يقوم بذكر جميع التعليمات المهمة التي تخص طريقة التشغيل الصحيحة وعمليات الصيانة وقطع الغيار في هذه الكتالوجات . وفي حالة عدم وجود كتالوجات المورد أو المصّنع يتبع آلاتي :

-مخاطبة المورد أو المصّنع للحصول على الكتالوجات اللازمة. 

-في حالة تعذر الحصول على الكتالوجات أو أن وقت الحصول عليها طويل فانه يتم مخاطبة أو زيارة أي منشأه مماثلة ومحاولة الحصول على خطه الصيانة للآلات والمعدات المماثلة . 

-إن تعذر وجود منشأه مماثلة يتم الاستفادة بخبراء الصيانة الموجودين في المنشأة أو خارجها . 

3-تحديد عمليات الصيانة :

يتم الاطلاع على كل تعليمات المورد والشركة الصانعة المذكورة في الكتالوجات الخاصة بالصيانة ، لأن المصّنع أو المورد هو الجهة الموثوقة التي يستطيع فريق الصيانة الاعتماد عليها في تطبيق عمليات الصيانة الوقائية والإصلاحية وطلب قطع الغيار . ويستلزم ذلك أن يكون فريق الصيانة على إطلاع دائم ومستمر بهذه الكتالوجات وقراءتها واستيعابها قبل البدء في أعمال الصيانة والرجوع إليها كل ما دعت الحاجة لذلك. 

ويقصد بعمليات الصيانة : كل إجراء لابد أن يقوم به فريق الصيانة نحو جزء معين في الآلة .

4-عمل نماذج وجداول الصيانة : 

بعد تحديد عمليات الصيانة يتم تفريغ عمليات الصيانة في نماذج يتم تصميمها حسب نوع الأعمال . فالأعمال اليومية يتم تجميعها في نموذج واحد لكل آلة ، والأعمال الأسبوعية يتم تجميعها أيضا في نموذج واحد ، والشهرية وهكذا . 

ويتم إعطاءها إلى فريق الصيانة للبدء في تنفيذ العمليات المذكورة فيها . ويتم إرجاعها إلى مسئول الصيانة للنظر في الملاحظات المدونة فيها إن وجد ، وإجراء اللازم نحوها ثم يتم حفظها في السجلات الخاصة بالآلة . 

5- عمل خطة الصيانة :

بعد ما تم حصر جميع عمليات الصيانة المطلوبة لجميع مكونات المنشأة وتمت معرفة أنواع الصيانة لكل عملية . يتم وضع تصور مستقبلي لعمليات الصيانة بعمل خطة صيانة زمنية ( شهرية- سنوية ) للآلات تحدد فيها مواعيد الصيانة المختلفة لكل آله حسب تعليمات الشركة الصانعة ويراعى أيضا الآتي : 

-توفر العمالة المحلية والأجنبية 

-توفر قطع الغيار والعدد والأدوات اللازمة 

-أوقات الذروة والمواسم 

-إجازات الأعياد وإجازات الفنيين 

وغيرها من العوامل المؤثرة في عمليات الصيانة . 

ويتم ترتيب أوقات إنجازها على مخطط أشهر السنة الكاملة .

6-اختيار وتدريب العمالة الفنية :

من أهم العناصر التي ترفع كفاءة عملية الصيانة للمعدات وخفض تكاليفها هو عنصر العمالة المدربة لإعمال الصيانة ، فبعد استحداث خطة الصيانة يكون على مسئول الصيانة انتقاء الأفراد الذين يتوسم فيهم القدرة على استيعاب الأشياء ومكونات الوحدات والمعدات و القدرة على تمييز الأعطال وأسبابها وإصلاحها وعمل البرامج اللازمة لتدريبهم على المعدات ذاتها وعلى كيفيه إنجاز أعمال الصيانة في وقت قصير مما يقلل فترة توقف العمل كما يقلل الخسائر في الإنتاج وغير ذلك .

كما أن العمالة المدربة على الصيانة تخفض كمية قطع الغيار المستخدمة وذلك بالكشف على الوحدات ومعرفة ما يمكن استبداله وما يتم تنظيفه وإصلاحه وتركيبه بالآلة مرة أخرى .

واستخدام العمالة المدربة لأدوات الفك والتركيب يجب أن يتم دائما على أسس سليمة مما يوفر في استهلاك هذه الأدوات . كما يوفر أيضا في قطع غيار المعدات تحت الصيانة وذلك مثلا عند استخدام المطارق في الطرق على أجزاء مختلفة من الآلة بغرض الفك أو التركيب مما يؤدي إلى تلف أجزاء منها أثناء أجراء الصيانة وهذا ما تفعله العمالة غير المدربة .

ونستخلص من ذلك أن استخدام العمالة المدربة يؤدى إلى ما يلي :


رفع كفاءة تشغيل الوحدات 
تقليل التلفيات أثناء عملية الصيانة 
تقليل قطع الغيار المستهلكة 
تقليل الوقت اللازم للصيانة وإتمامه في التاريخ المحدد طبقا للجداول. 
الاستعداد التام لمواجهة الظروف الطارئة والحالات الحرجة . 
وتعتمد تخصصات العمالة الفنية لقسم الصيانة على ونوعية الآلات ونشاط المنشأة 
وعلى آية حال لا بد أن تتوفر العمالة بجميع التخصصات اللازمة ( كماً وكيفاً) لتنفيذ أعمال الصيانة على الوجه المطلوب .

7- توفير قطع الغيار :-

من المعروف أن كل جزء في الآلة يؤدى وظيفته خلال فتره عمره الافتراضي وذلك عند تشغيل الآلة تحت الظروف وبالشروط المحددة من قبل مصنع الآلة ، ومما لاشك فيه أن توفر المواد مثل ( زيوت شحومات وأسلاك مواد تنظيف ....... الخ ) وكذلك قطع الغيار اللازمة له تأثير مباشر في نجاح خطط الصيانة الموضوعة في المنشأة وتنفيذها في تواريخها المحددة دون تأجيل . ويؤدي عدم توفر قطع الغيار إلى زيادة الأعطال وتفاقمها وزيادة مدة خروج الآلة عن العمل وبالتالي يؤثر ذلك في النهاية على ضعف الإنتاج وجودته . ولتوفير قطع الغيار لابد من اتباع خطة شراء مدروسة ومخططة تعتمد على الأتي : 

ا- تحديد أنواع قطع الغيار : 

يمكن تصنيف أنواع قطع الغيار حسب التالي : 

-قطع غيار أساسية في الآلة أو ثانوية . 
-قطع غيار ذات عمر افتراضي كبير أو صغير 

ب- تحديد حجم الاحتياج من قطع الغيار : 

في البداية يمكن تحديد قطع الغيار التي يجب أن تتوفر في المنشأة من كتالوجات المصّنع الخاصة بقطع الغيار إذ أن معظم المصّنعين يقوموا بتحديد الحد الأدنى لتواجد قطع الغيار وخاصة الاستهلاكية منها في الكتالوجات الخاصة بقطع الغيار ، وفي حالة عدم وجود هذه المعلومات في الكتالوج فإنه يتم متابعة الآلات خلال ساعات تشغيلها ومن واقع ملف الصيانة الخاص بها يتم معرفة المعدلات الفعلية لاستهلاك قطع الغيار .

:28: ويمكن حساب الكمية المطلوبة في السنة من أي جزء من الآلة حسابيا وذلك بتطبيق المعادلة الآتية : 

عدد القطع المطلوبة في السنة : (العمل اليومي الفعلي X العمل الفعلية في السنة )/ متوسط العمر الاستهلاكي للجزء 

مثال : 

إذا كان متوسط العمر الاستهلاكي لمحمل المحور ( Shaft Bearing ) هو 500 ساعة وعدد ساعات العمل الفعلية للآلة في اليوم هو 6 ساعات وعدد أيام العمل الفعلية في السنة 300 يوم . 

فيكون عدد المحامل اللازمة لتغطية احتياجات الآلة في السنة باستخدام المعادلة السابقة : 

عدد المحامل في السنة = 6 * 300 / 500 = 3.6 حوالي 4 محامل 

ج- تحديد حجم الطلب الاقتصادي لمخزون قطع الغيار: 

وبعد تحديد حجم الاستهلاك السنوي يتم تحديد حجم الطلب الاقتصادي لمخزون قطع الغيار والذي يعتمد على قيم عديدة لابد من توفرها منها تكلفة أوامر التوريد في السنة وتكلفة التخزين وحجم الاستهلاك. 

ويمكن وضع سياسة عامة لتخزين قطع الغيار لحين توفر المعلومات الخاصة بحساب المعدل الاقتصادي للتخزين ، تتلخص في أن القطع المتوفرة محليا لا يتم شراؤها وتخزينها في مخزن المنشأة لأنه يسهل شراؤها في أي وقت . أما القطع التي لا تتوفر محليا والتي تحتاج الوقت الطويل لتوريدها فانه يتم طلب المهم منها وخاصة ذات الاستهلاك الكثير وتخزينها في المنشأة لحين الحاجة . أما عن طلب القطع الأخرى فانه يتم شراؤها عندما يحين وقت الحاجة إليها حسب خطة الصيانة .


8- العدد والأدوات :

مما لاشك فيه أن توفر العدد اللازمة لعمليات الصيانة المختلفة له تأثير مباشر في نجاح خطط الصيانة الموضوعة للموقع وتنفيذها في الوقت المحدد لها دون أي تأخير .

ويتم تحديد العدد والأدوات المناسبة واللازمة لكل عمل من واقع تعليمات المصنعين أو من واقع الخبرة والتجربة ، ويتم تسجيلها في نماذج خاصة تحفظ في السجلات الخاصة بالصيانة . 

بل أن وجود عدد متنوعة ومتطورة ( مثلا مفاتيح هيدروليكية ) يكون له التأثير المباشر في تسريع وقت فك القطعة ووقت تركيبها مرة أخرى وصيانتها ، والذي يؤدي في النهاية إلى تخفيض أوقات إنجاز عمليات الصيانة وبالتالي يزيد من أوقات التشغيل .

ولا بد من وجود أجهزة قياس متطورة (مثل أجهزة قياس الحرارة -الرطوبة -الاهتزازات …. وغيرها) ، للتعرف على حالة الآلة أثناء تنفيذ إجراءات الفحص الدوري أو الصيانة التصحيحية . 


9- عمل واستحداث نظام تسجيل المعلومات :

لابد أن يكون لدي إدارة الصيانة نظام كامل لتسجيل كل عمليات الصيانة بكل تفاصيلها الدقيقة التي تقوم بها خلال فترة عمر الآلة . حيث أن المعلومات التي تسجل في هذا النظام هي التي تكون بمثابة المرجع الأول والأخير لتقارير الصيانة التي يتم رفعها للإدارة وتقدير الموازنات وخطة الصيانة وشراء قطع الغيار وخطة المراقبة غيرها من الأمور التنظيمية الأخرى . 

ومن الأنظمة المفيدة التي تضمن تنظيم وتسجيل عمليات الصيانة هو استخدام نظام أمر العمل : 

ما هو أمر العمل ؟ 

هو الوثيقة التي تخول فني الصيانة البدء في إجراء الصيانة . ويتم إصداره من مسئول الصيانة . 


فوائد نظام أمر العمل : 

1- توضيح العمل المراد إنجازه . 

2- توضيح العمل المنجز . 

3- رصد عمالة وزمن العمل المنجز . 

4- رصد المواد المستخدمة في العمل المنجز . 

5- رصد تكلفة العمل المنجز . 

ونسرد باختصار دورة أمر العمل التي تبدأ عند الحاجة إلى إنجاز أي عمل من أعمال الصيانة المختلفة :

-يتم أولاً تملية نموذج أمر العمل (يدويا أو آليا حسب نوع النظام المستخدم ) من قبل مسئول الصيانة وتوضيح العمل المراد إنجازه . 

- ويتم إرساله إلى مشرف العمال في فريق الصيانة لإنجاز العمل . وبعد ما يقوم فريق الصيانة بإنجاز العمل المطلوب . يقوم مشرف العمال أو من ينوب عنة بكتابة العمل المنجز وقطع الغيار والمواد المستهلكة إن وجد ، وأسماء العمال وعدد ساعات العمل في الأماكن المحددة لذلك في نموذج أمر العمل المذكور . 

-ويقوم مشرف العمال بالتوقيع على صحة المعلومات وإرساله مرة أخرى إلى مسئول الصيانة الذي يقوم بالإطلاع عليه وإرساله إلى قسم التسجيل في قسم الصيانة .

10- تنظيم الأعمال وتوزيع المسئوليات : 

التنظيم من الناحية الفنية : إن من أفضل الأنظمة التي تضمن تنظيم أعمال الصيانة من الناحية الفنية هي عمل بطاقات وصف لجميع أعمال الصيانة الكبيرة منها والصغيرة . ولا بد أن تشمل هذه البطاقات على الأقل على الآتي : 


عناصر العمل المراد إنجازه . 
الوقت المطلوب لإنجاز كل عنصر . 
جميع العدد والأدوات المطلوبة لإجراء العمل . 
عدد العمالة المطلوب لإنجاز العمل . 
جميع قطع الغيار المتوقع احتياجها لإنجاز العمل .

ولهذه البطاقات فوائد كبيرة حيث أنها تعتبر من المراجع الهامة لفريق الصيانة عند تنفيذ الأعمال و عمل خطة الصيانة و تقديرات حسابات العمل الإضافي وغيرها من الأمور . 

التنظيم من الناحية الإدارية :

1- توضيح الهيكل التنظيمي للمنشأة لجميع العاملين في قسم الصيانة لمعرفة مسميات الوظائف في كل قسم ودرجة تبعية كل وظيفة إلى الأخرى . ويجري توزيع العاملين في قسم الصيانة على هذه الوظائف وتعريف كل موظف بمسئوليات ومهام هذه الوظيفة . 

2- اختيار الأشخاص لأداء الأعمال ، توزيع المسئوليات والأعمال ، وإصدار أوامر العمل ... وغيرها من الأعمال التنظيمية التي تضمن سير عمليات الصيانة في المنشأة . 
والجدير بالذكر أنه كلما حافظت المنشأة على تنظيم أعمال الصيانة كلما أدى ذلك إلى نجاح عمليات الصيانة في المنشأة وتحقيق أهدافها 


 11– مراقبة تنفيذ الخطة : 

ويقصد بالمراقبة :

1-تحديد الاختلافات بين ما تم تحديده في خطة الصيانة وبين ما تم إنجازه بالفعل 

ويتم ذلك بإصدار تقرير شهري عن جميع إنجازات أعمال الصيانة ومقارنتها بالأعمال الموضوعة بالخطة مسبقا . 

2- تحديد وتحليل أسباب الاختلاف: 

تتم دراسة أسباب الاختلافات من قبل مسئولي الصيانة ( مثلا تقصير وإهمال فريق الصيانة ، نقص أو زيادة في العمالة, نقص في الأدوات والعدد ، عدم توفر قطع الغيار وغيرها ) . 

3- ثم اتخاذ الإجراءات التصحيحية لذلك : 

بمجرد أن يتعرف مسئولي الصيانة عن أسباب الفروق ، فينبغي أن تتخذ جميع الإجراءات التصحيحية الممكنة لإنهاء هذه الأسباب . ويمكن رفع التوصيات ومتطلبات الإجراءات التصحيحية للأقسام المختلفة ذات العلاقة في المنشأة للمساهمة في إنهاء هذه الأسباب .​


----------



## صناعة المعمار (2 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

استبيان عن مكونات مصنع ​

اسم الشركة / المصّنع : ....................................................

الموقع :.....................................................................

المنتج :...................................

الكمية :........................ / يوميا : ................... / ساعة :..........


مكونات المصّنع :

1-

2-

3-

4-

5-

6-

7-

8-

9-

المكونات الأخرى المساعدة :-

ماكينة ديزل :

ضاغط الهواء :

نظام تكييف : 

نظام إطفاء 

سيارات نقل وركوب :

رافعه شوكيه :

ونش متحرك / ثابت :

أخرى: ..........................


استبيان عن عمليات الصيانة الوقائية​
السؤال الأول : 

هل تعتقد أن عمل الصيانة الوقائية ضروري للمعدات في المنشأة ؟

نعم لا

السؤال الثاني :

هل يوجد قسم خاص بالصيانة في المنشأة ؟

نعم لا

السؤال الثالث: 

من يقوم بأعمال الصيانة المختلفة في المنشأة ؟

فريق الصيانة الخاص بالمنشأة .

مختصين من الخارج تابعين للمصنع.

أخرى : .................

السؤال الرابع:

هل يوجد خطة صيانة في المنشأة ؟

نعم لا

السؤال الخامس:

على أي أساس تم عمل خطة الصيانة :

حسب تعليمات المورد أو المصّنع .

حسب الخبرة .

حسب منشأة أخرى مماثلة .

أخرى :..............

السؤال السادس :

هل تتوفر كتيبات أو كتالوجات المصّنع الخاصة بالصيانة وقطع الغيار في المنشأة :؟

نعم كلها بعضها لا توجد كلها

السؤال السابع :

متى يتم طلب قطع الغيار المهمة للمعدات في المنشأة ؟

عند حدوث عطل وبعد تحديد قطع الغيار التالفة .

قبل حدوث الأعطال يتم شراؤها وتخزينها في مستودع المنشأة .

أخرى : .................

السؤال الثامن :

هل لدى المنشأة نظام تسجيل للأعمال الخاصة بالصيانة واستهلاك قطع الغيار ؟:.

نعم لا


إعداد م/عارف سمان​


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (2 ديسمبر 2006)

لكي كل التقدير والاحترام مشرفتنا المحترمة والمتألقة جدا (صناعة المعمار) على تقديم هدا السرد الجيد لموضوع الصيانة الوقائية
واسمحي لي ان أضيف نقطتين فقط:
1- ان عملية الصيانه الوقائية تعتبر عنصر اساسي من عناصر نجاح برامج Just-In-time
2- اضافة لكل ما تم سرده في الموضوع أود التركيز على نقطة مهمة جدا و هي عملية ثوثيق
و تسجيل كل العمليات التى تم القيام بها ....والاشخاص الدين قاموا بها..... وتاريخ القيام بها... والزمن المستغرق في عملية الصيانه لكل الة.

ولكي مرة اخرى و لجميع الزملاء كل التقدير و التمنيات بالتوفيق


----------



## ماهر دعاس (3 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
في البداية نشكر المشرفة صناعة المعمارعلى جهودها وبعدها واستكمالا لموضوع الصيانة الوقائية فيجدر الذكر ان متابعة هذه العمليات باتت محوسبة بشكل كامل و في الرابط التالي نجد موقعا يمكننا فيه تنزيل برنامج رائع و بشكل مجاني او ممكن نسخة demo 
www.cworks.com و من الجدير بالذكر اننا هنا فى احد كبرى شركات الاسمنت في السعودية استخدمنا برنامج يسمى MAPCON و الان نستخدم ORACLE eAM لمتابعةعمليات الصيانة.

مع تحياتي


----------



## sail (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*أمثلة تنفيذ الصيانة الوقائية في منشأة*

وجدت هذة المقالة خلال تجوالى بالنت فارت ان ارفها لتعم الفائدة
فقط لا تنسونى من صالح الدعاء


----------



## صناعة المعمار (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*أمثلة تنفيذ الصيانة الوقائية في منشأة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


أمثلة تنفيذ الصيانة الوقائية في منشأة 

Preventive Maintenance Examples


1- مقدمة

ان عمليات الصيانة الوقائية لابد أن تطبق بشكل صحيح وبالمقدار اللازم والكافي لأن أية مغالاة في أداء هذا النوع من الصيانة يرفع من تكلفتها بدون مبرر كمايظهر ذلك من المثال التالي :

تنص كتب تشغيل وصيانة محركات السيارات على تغيير زيت المحركبعد أن تقطع السيارة عددا معينا من الكيلومترات ولنقل 3000 كم مثلا . ويتم تحديد ذلك عادة من قبل الشركة الصانعة للمحرك ، بعد اجراء تجارب عديدة وطويلة على الزيت واختبار فعاليته والمدة التى يبدأ بعدها الزيت بفقدان خصائصه . فاذا لم يتقيد المرأبهذه التعليمات وبدأ بتغيير الزيت بعد كل 1000كم أو 1500كم مثلا ، يكون قد غالى بالصيانة الوقائية وزاد من تكلفتها بشكل كبير . فزيادة عمر المحرك نتيجة لتغيير الزيت بعد ثلث أو نصف عدد الكم المحددة في كتاب التشغيل والصيانة ، لا توازي الزيادة في تكلفة الصيانة الناتجة من اختصار المدة . وعليه يجب تفادي المغالاة بالصيانة الوقائية لانها مضرة كالاقلال منها . ونقصد بالاقلال بالصيانة الوقائية عدم تنفيذها في الوقت المحدد وتأخيرها بغية تخفيض التكاليف ، كأن يتم تغيير زيت المحرك بعد  4000كم بدلا من 3000كم لتوفير في استهلاك الزيت .ان هذا التوفير لا يوازي الضرر الذي سيلحق بالمحرك نتيجة عملة بزيت بدأ يفقد من خصائصه التزييتية ، مما يؤدي حتما الى تقصير عمر المحرك وبالتالي الى خسارة تفوق اضعافا مضاعفة الوفر الصغير الناتج عن تأخير صيانة المحرك .

هناك ناحية مهمة أخرى ينبغي الانتباه اليها لدى وضع برنامج للصيانة الوقائية في مشروع ، وهي ضرورة تتمع هذا البرنامج بالديناميكية والمرونة اللازمتين . وهذا يعني أن يتغير برنامج الصيانة الوقائية لالة ما بتغير ظروف عمل وتشغيل الآلة المراد صيانتها وقائيا . فنقل وحدة توليد طاقة كهربائية مؤلفة من محرك ديزل ومولد كهربائي من جو عمل نظيف داخل مبنى الى ورشة بناء جوها مفعم بالأتربة ، يتطلب حتما تغيير برنامج الصيانة الوقائية بما يتمشى مع ظروف العمل الجديدة . وتغيير طرقة عمل ضاغط هواء من الشكل المستمر Continous Oparartion الى الشكل المتقطع Intermimittent Oparation يقتضي اعادة النظر ببرنامج الصيانة الوقائية لهذا الضاغط ، بما يتمشى مع طرقة التشغيل الجديدة . وتغيير انتاجة الة في مصنع ينعكس حتما على برنامج صيانتها . فذا عقد مصنع صفقة مع أحد الزبائن لبيع كمية ضخمة من منتج يتم تصنيعة على آلة معينة والتزام بتوريد المنتج في مواعيد محددة تقتضي تشغيل الالة باستمرار وبدون انقطاع لمدة أشهر ، انذاك يتوجب عاى المصنع رفع درجة صيانة الآلة بشدة للحفاظ عليها في حلة جيدة لضمان عملها بأستمرارحتى لاتتوقف لعطل فيتوقف الانتاج ويتأخر التسليم . وبعد انتهاء الكمية المتعاقد عليها تعود تعود الالة للعمل بشكل طبيعي ، أو تتوقف لعدم الحاجة لانتاجها ، انذاك تنخفض درجة الصيانة للحد العادي . نرى من كل هذه الأمثلة انه يتوجب علينا اعادة باستمرار ببرنامج التشغيل والصيانة الوقائية الملائمتها للظروف التشغيلية المتغيرة .


2- خطة الصيانة الوقائية Plan of Preventive Maintenance 

نعني بخطة الصيانة الوقائية جميع الخطوات اللازم اتخاذها لوضع نظام متكامل للصيانة الوقائية لأي مشروع . وتختلف هذه الخطة من مشروع لأخر ، فخطة صيانة وقائية لمصنع تختلف عن تلك لمجمع سكني . كما وتتفاوت خطط الصيانة الوقائية من حيث التعقيد بتفاوت حجم المشروع وتعقيده . ويمكن في المشاريع الصغيرة والمتوسطة تنفيذ وادارة والتحكيم بخطط الصيانة الوقائية بالوسائل التقليدية . أما في المشاريع الكبيرة والتي تشمل عادة على أنظمة كثيرة ومعقدة فلابد من استخدام الحاسب الآلي لتنفيذ خطة الصيانة الوقائية بشكل فعال واقتصادي . و يقتضي وضع أي خطة صيانة وقائية اتخاذ الخطوات التالية :

2-1 حصر جميع الآلآت والمعدات المراد صيانتها وقائيا Inventory of Equipments 

2-2 تسمية الآلآت المراد صيانتها Identification of Equipments 

2-3 تحديد توابع الآلآت Association of Equipments

2-4 تنظيم قوائم الفحص لكل فئة من الآلآتCheck Lists of Equipments Categories

2-5 تحديد فترات الفحص الزمنية Definition of Checking Frequencies 

2-6 بطاقة الصيانة الوقائية Preventive Maintenace Card

2-7 وضع برنامج الصيانة الوقائية Preventive Maintenance Programm 

2-8 تنفيذ برنامج الصيانة الوقائية


يتبع..........شرح كل خطوة من هذه الخطوات بالتفصيل.​
____________________________________________


شكر خاص وكبير لكل من تكرم بكلمة شكر أو اضافة قيمة ............. الله يرضى عليكم 

الصناعي المهندس معك حق فالتوثيق هو الأساس .. الشركات الكبيرة توثق العملية بأدق تفاصيلها "تفاصيل معظمنا يرى أنها غير مهمة"..الله يبارك فيك 

ماهر دعاس الله يبارك فيك لكن هل في مجال فيما بعد أن تعطينا فكرة عن البرامج المستخدمة "شرح بسيط مدعم بالصور" ؟

sail أخي الفاضل نعم كما ذكرت في البداية سنطرح أمثلة تنفيذ الصيانة الوقائية في منشأة والمرجع هو م. عارف بارك الله فيه
لضمان اطلاع الجميع على الموضوع أفضّل أن نورده بالمشاركات وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## هيثم جاسم التميمي (3 ديسمبر 2006)

هنالك نوعان من الصيانه الصيانه المخطط لها وهيه ضمن خطه المعمل ومدروجه في تكاليف خطه لانتاج ودائما تكون هذه الصيانه من ضمن توصيات جهة لانتاج الماكنه وتكون بفترات محدد اما الصيانه الفجائيه وهيه تحدث نتيجه عارض مفاجئ نتيجه اهمال العامل او اسباب اخرى وهذه الصيانه لاتدرج ضمن تكلفه خطه لانتاج . ان لاتزام بلصيانه ضمن فترات محدده من قبل جهة لانتاج اي الصيانه الدوريه تعمل على اطالة عمر الماكنه وتقليل من عمليه ضياع المقدره لانتاجيه بسبب سوفان بعض اجزاء الماكنه ممايؤدي الى ضهور اعيب بلعمليه لانتاجيه ويسبب خساره في لانتاج
مع الشكر والتقدير لاخت صاحبه الموضع
اخوكم م.هيثم التميمي


----------



## tamer metallurgy (3 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكى يا "صناعة المعمار" و كل الأعضاء الكرام

لكنى اريد معرفة المزيد عن الصيانة الوقائية لل pipelines and pressure vessels
وجزاكى الله خيرا


----------



## مكاوي (3 ديسمبر 2006)

يااخوان والله موضوع جمييييل جدا ومن خلال بحثي بالمنتديات وجدت شيئا عسي ان يفيد ويثري الموضوع واليكم ماوجدت 
الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة Total Productive Maintenance وهي أحد الممارسات (الأنظمة) الإدارية التي بدأت في اليابان في السبعينات ثم انتشرت في العالم خلال العشرين عاما الماضية. الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة ليست أسلوب صيانة جديد بل هو نظام شامل للتعامل مع المعدات. أثيتت الخبرات العملية والأبحاث أن تطبيق الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة يؤدي إلى تحسين الأداء مقاسا بالجودة، الإنتاجية، التكلفة، الاستجابة لأوامر الشراء،الأمان في العمل وارتفاع الحالة المعنوية للعاملين. ترتكز الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة على عدة ركائز


أ- تعظيم الفعالية العامة للمعدات

ب- تطبيق نظام صيانة مخططة شامل على مدار عمر المعدة

ت- مشاركة جميع إدارات الصيانة والتشغيل والشئون الهندسية في عمليات الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة

ث- مشاركة كافة المستويات من عمال ومهندسين ومديرين

ج - تشجيع الصيانة الذاتية وأنشطة المجموعات الصغيرة

ما هي السمات الأساسية التي تميز تطبيق الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة؟

لعلك تتساءل عن ما تختلف به الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة عن أنظمة الصيانة الوقائية والتنبؤية. أولا: الصيانة الوقائية والتنبؤية هما ركيزة من الركائز الأساسية للصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة. ثانيا: تتميز الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة بالآتي

أ- الاعتناء بنظافة المعدات ومكان العمل: الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة تهتم جدا بنظافة المعدات لأن ذلك يساعد على الاكتشاف المبكر للأعطال، وكذلك تهتم بجعل بيئة العمل نظيفة وآمنة ومرتبة لأن هذا يساعد على تقليل الحوادث والارتفاع بالروح المعنوية للعاملين وتيسير عمليات التعامل مع المعدات

ب- قيام المشغلين ببعض أعمال الصيانة فيما يعرف بالصيانة الذاتية: اشتراك أفراد التشغيل في المحافظة على المعدات هي سمة تتفرد بها الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة. ففي هذا النظام يكون المشغل مسئولا عن القيام بأعمال الصيانة البسيطة مثل إعادة ربط مسمار أو عملية تزييت المعدة أو إضافة زيت أو شحم ونظافة المعدة وبعض الصيانات الأخرى. الهدف من ذلك هو عملية التقارب بين المشغل والمعدة وهو الأمر الذي ينتج عنه أن يكتشف المشغل كثيرا من الأعطال في وقت مبكر لأنه يقوم بتنظيف المعدة يوميا وبالتالي فإن حاسة السمع والبصر واللمس وربما الشم يساعدونه على اكتشاف الأعطال. كذلك فإن الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة تهدف إلى خلق شعور بتملك المعدة لدى المشغل بمعنى أنه يكون فخورا بالمحافظة على المعدة ولا يكتفي بإبلاغ الأعطال لأفراد الصيانة

ت- المحافظة على المعدات بحالة جيدة جدا تماثل حالتها عند بدء تشغيلها: المحافظة على المعدة في جميع الأوقات في حالة جيدة جدا أمر مكلف، وتركها تعمل في ظل وجود العديد من العيوب بها أكثر كلفة. فعندما يحدث خلل ما في معدة ما مثل تسريب زيت أو ارتفاع مستوى الاهتزازات ثم نتركها تعمل ثم يحدث خلل آخر مثل انسداد بعض مواسير التبريد ثم نتركها تعمل فإن النتيجة النهائية تكون حدوث عطل كبيرمن حيث تكلفة الإصلاح وزمن الإصلاح، وصعوبة تحديد أسباب هذا العطل لأن المعدة كانت أساساً تعمل وهي بحالة غير طبيعية. بالإضافة لذلك فإن المعدة التي تعمل مع وجود خلل بها ستكلفنا استهلاك طاقة أعلى وقد ترفع نسبة المنتجات المعيبة أو التي تحتاج إعادة تشغيل

ث- تحليل جميع مشاكل المعدات وعدم قبول تكرار أي أعطال ولو أعطال بسيطة:كثيراً ما نتقبل أن مشكلة ما أصبحت أمرا طبيعيا لمعدة ما ولكن الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة تنظر إلى هذه المشكلات على أنها مشكلات مزمنة يجب التخلص منها بدراستها ثم إزالتها وإزالة جذورها

- ج- تشجيع عمل المجموعات الصغيرة على تحليل المشاكل وتطوير المعدات: الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة تشجع على قيام مجموعات من العاملين بدراسة مشاكل المعدات وبيئة العمل ودراسة حلول هذه المشاكل. فالتطوير المستمر النابع من كافة مستويات الهيكل التنظيمي هو سمة من سمات الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة 

ح- التطبيق الدقيق لبرامج الصيانة المخططة: كثير من المؤسسات لديها أنظمة صيانة وقائية ولكن الكثير منها لا يطبقها بشكل جيد. الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة تهتم جدا بالتطبيق الجيد والدقيق لبرامج الصيانة الوقائية والذي يتفاعل مع بقية مكونات الصيانة الوقائية من أعمال نظافة وأنشطة المجموعات الصغيرة وتطوير المعدات وذلك للوصول بالأعطال للحد الأدنى

خ- التخلص من جميع أنواع الفواقد في تشغيل المعدة: الصيانة التقليدية تهدف إلى تقليل الفواقد ممثلة في الأعطال المفاجئة بينما تهدف الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة إلى التخلص من جميع انواع الفواقد. الأنواع الأخرى من فواقد تشغيل المعدة هي فواقد بسبب تجهيز الماكينة لمنتج جديد أو تضبيط الماكينة، فواقد بسبب عدم القدرة على تشغيل الماكينة عند السرعة القصوى نتيجة خلل ما، فواقد بسبب توقف المعدات نتيجة مشاكل في خط الإنتاج، فواقد بسبب عيوب في المنتجات، فواقد بسبب تشغيل معدة جديدة لأول مرة. كما ترى فإن نظرة الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة للفواقد أعم وتشمل فواقد تعتبر- في النظرة التقليدية للفواقد - من الأمور المقبولة التي لا يجب تغييرها

ما مدى صعوبة تطبيق الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة؟

تطبيق الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة ليس بالأمر المستحيل وقد نجح في شركات كثيرة في دول مختلفة مثل اليابان والولايات المتحدة ودول اوروبية عديدة والهند وماليزيا وجنوب أفريقيا وغيرها.ولكن تطبيق هذا النظام صادف العدد من حالات الفشل في بعض هذه الدول أيضاً. من ضمن العقبات التي قد تؤدي إلى فشل تطبيق الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة

أ- ضعف دعم الإدارة العليا للمؤسسة لتطبيق الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة

ب- عدم القدرة على خلق جو من التعاون بين الصيانة والتشغيل مما لا يساعد على تطبيق الصيانة الذاتية عن طريق المشغلين 

ت-عدم وجود انظمة اجور وحوافز تشجع المشغلين على القيام بالصيانة الذاتية

ث - عدم تدريب العاملين التدريب المناسب لكي يتمكنوا من تطبيق هذا النظام. وهذا التدريب يشمل تدريب المشغلين على أعمال الصيانة وتدريب فنيي الصيانة لرفع كفاءتهم وتدريب العاملين عموما لتوعيتهم بفوائد الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة ومكوناتها وكيفية تطبيقها

ج - توقع نتائج سريعة جدا. عادة ما يحتاج هذا النظام لبعض الاستثمارات في البداية للقيام باعمال النظافة وإعادة المعدات إلى حالتها الجيدة، ثم تاتي نتيجة هذه الاستثمارات تدريجيا بعد ذلك في صورة تقليل الفاقد وزيادة الإنتاجية وتحسين الجودة

ح- عدم وجود مقاييس جيدة لقياس تأثير تطبيق الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة

خ- التطبيق الجزئي أو الشكلي

ما الذي يدفعنا إلى تطبيق الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة؟

لاشك انك تريد ان تحسن من اداء مؤسستك حتى تستطيع ان تتنافس مع الشركات الأخرى. الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة لها تأثير إيجابى على العديد من مؤشرات الاداء. فهي تؤدي إلى زيادة الإنتاجية عن طريق زيادة إتاحية وفاعلية المعدات، وزيادة الجودة، وتقليل وقت تصنيع المواد الخام، وزيادة القدرة على الالتزام بفترات التوريد. بالإضافة لذلك فهي تؤدي إلى تقليل الحوادث نتيجة لعمليات النظافة والتنظيم والمحافظة على المعدات، وترفع من الحالة المعنوية للعاملين

بعض النتائج في شركات مختلفة تشير إلى انخفاض عدد الأعطال إلى 2% (اثنان بالمائة) من عددها قبل تطبيق الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة وارتفاع إتاحية المعدة بنسبة 20% وزيادة إنتاجية العامل ب %40 وذلك خلال ثلاث سنوات من تطبيق الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة 

ما هي تكلفة تطبيق الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة؟

لتطبيق الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة يلزمنا تحمل التكاليف الآتية

أ- إعادة المعدات إلى حالتها الأولى أو المثلى وهذا يعني القضاء على الخلل والمشاكل الموجودة مما قد يستلزم إستبدال بعض الأجزاء أو إضافة أجهزة أو معدات جديدة

ب- إعادة تنظيف المعدات وموقع العمل وهذا قد يستلزم بعض أعمال الدهانات والترميمات وشراء أدوات تنظيف وبعض الأدوات أو الأثاث التي تساعد على إبقاء الموقع في حالة مرتبة ونظيفة

ت- تدريب المشغلين على مهارات الصيانة الأساسية وتدريب فنيي الصيانة للارتفاع بمهاراتهم

ث- تدريب العاملين على الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة 

بالطبع لا يمكن تحديد رقم محدد بالدولارات لتكلفة تطبيق الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة لأي مؤسسة ولكن هذا الرقم يختلف تبعاً لـ

أ- حالة المعدات قبل تطبيق الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة فإن كانت حالة المعدات جيدة وبرنامج الصيانة يتم تطبيقه بشكل جيد كان ذلك مؤشرا على قلة نفقات تطبيق هذا البرنامج

ب- نظافة المعدات وموقع العمل وتنظيمه فكلما كان هناك اعتناء بابقاء الموقع والمعدات في حالة نظيفة ومرتبة كلما قلت تكلفة هذا البرنامج

ت - مهارات المشغلين وفنيي الصيانة فإن كانت مهارات المشغلين في أعمال الصيانة معدومة او كانت مهارات فنيي الصيانة ضعيفة زادت تكلفة التدريب لتطبيق الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة

ث- السرعة التي سيتم بها تطبيق الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة

ما هو الوقت الذي يستغرقه تطبيق الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة؟

تطبيق الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة يتم تدريجيا على عدة سنوات من ثلاث إلى خمس سنوات
-------------------

اتمنى ان اكون قد وضعت ما يفيد،،، وشكرا لكم


----------



## طلال الجبوري (3 ديسمبر 2006)

موضوع علمي واقعي يستحق الدراسة والتطبيق من قبل ذوي الاختصاص لما له الاثر الكبير في ديمومة واستمرار عمل الاجهزة والمعدات بكافة الاختصاصات ويؤدي الى قلة العطلات وزيادة الانتاج فبارك الله بالجهود الخيرة النيرة المشعة بالعلم والمعرفة


----------



## kmayouf (3 ديسمبر 2006)

جزى الله القائمين على هذا الصرح خير الجزاء على ما يقومون به من مجهودات والشكر موصول صناعية المعمارعلى هذا الختيار الموفق حيث أن الصيانة الوقائية من أهم الإعمال التي يجب تنفيذها في المصانع للوصول الى أعلى مستويات الإنتاجية والمحافظة على الممتلكات.
ومن منطلق إيماني بأهمية الصيانة فقد قمت بجمع معلومات عن الصيانة للمنشآت من بعض الكتب ومن بعض لمواقع على الشبكة العنكبوتية أتمنا أن تكون بها فائدة للجميع


----------



## faster (3 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخت العزيزه شكرا علي المعلومات القيمه وكما ذكر الاخ دعاس فنحن في شركه النيل الكبري نستخدم برنامج oracle ERB وهذا البرنامج ينظم عمل الموسسه بالكامل مثل المرتبات والمهمات الوقائه وليس قاصرا علي الصيانه فقط وحتي في هذا الجانب فهو ينظم حركه الاسبيرات ويساعد في معرفه اماكن الاعطال وغيرها


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (4 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم،،،

جزاك الله كل الخير ان الصيانة الوقائية تقي من الوقوع بالاخطاء الطبية مثل توقف الجهاز اثناء العمليات الجراحية وغيرها بالطب خاصة وهناك أمثلة:

1- عندما كنت في تدريب اثناء دراستنا في أحد مشافي اراد الممرض ان يرنا كيفية عمل وظبت جهاز الصدمة الكهربائية في غرفة العمليات وكانت هنا الصدمة عندما لم يشتغل ولكن لحسن الحظ لم تكن غرفة العمليات مشغولة.

2- كلنا سمعنا بتوقف جهاز شفط الجنين في احد مشافي دولة الامارات اثناء الولادة مما ادى الى وفاة الام والجنين وفصل الطبيب والممرضة والمهندس المسؤل.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

كن مع الله يكن معك،،،،
واعمل بالاسباب وتوكل عليه ولا تتواكل وتقعد ملوما حصورا،،،،


----------



## صناعة المعمار (5 ديسمبر 2006)

*تابع...........*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تأثرت جدا بدعواتكم وكلامكم الرائع أشكركم وأقدّر مروركم الذي يشرفني  

ملاحظة: للحفاظ على ترابط الموضوع نقلت جميع مشاركات الشكر الى الموضوع المخصص على الرابط التالي:

حوارات حول موضوع الأسبوع 

______________________________

كما ذكرت في اخر مشاركة لي هناك خطوات لوضع خطة الصيانة الوقائية ..سنشرح هذه الخطوات الهامة بالتفصيل:

2-1 حصر جميع الآلآت والمعدات المراد صيانتها وقائيا Inventory of Equipments 


يبدأ وضع خطة الصيانة الوقاية بحصر شامل لجميع الأنظمة في المشروع المراد وضع الخطة من أجله . نذكر فيما يلي أهم هذه الأنظمة للمنشات :

الأنظمة الميكانيكية Mechanical Systems


أنظمة التدفئة والتهوية والتكييف Heating Ventilation & Air Conditioning Systems 
أنظمة مكافحة الحرائق ، كنظام رشاشات الماء الأوتوماتيكي Sprikler System نظام خراطيم الاطفاء Hose Reels System ، نظام الاطفاء بغاز الهالون Halon System 
أنظمة السباكة ، كنظام المياه الباردة Cold Water System ، نظام المياه الحارة Hot Water System 
أنظمة المصاعد ، كنظام المصاعد الهيدروليكية Hydraulic Lifts ، نظام المصاعد الكهربائية Electrical Lifts ، نظام السلالم المتحركة Elevators ، نظام الروافع Cranes

أهم الأنظمة الكهربائية فهي : 


أنظمة الانارة ، نظام الانارة الداخلية ، نظام الانارة الخارجية ، نظام انارة الطوارىء . 
أنظمة محطات التحويل والتوصيل ، كنظام المحطات الفرعية Substations نظام محطات التوصيل Switch Stations ، نظام محطات توليد الطاقة الكهربائية Power Generation System . 
نظام الحماية من البرق Lightening Protection System.

أهم الأنظمة الأكترونية فهي : 


نظام الانذار من الحريق Fire Alarm System . 
نظام التوزيع الصوتي والتلفزيوني Audio -Visual -System . 
نظام التحكم والمراقبة الأتوماتيكي Automatic Monetoring & Control System . 
نظام الهاتف Telephon System .

أهم الأنظمة المعمارية فهي : 


نظام الأبواب والنوافذ 
نظام الأسقف المستعارة 
نظام السجاد 
مختلف أنواع أعمال الانهاء ، كالدهان وورق الجدران وغيرها 
المفروشات الثابتة والمتحركة 
الارضيات 
طبقات العزل المائي على الأسقف

أهم الأنظمة الانشائية والمهنية فهي : 


هيكل الأبنية من جدران وأسقف 
الأعمال الخارجية ، كالأسفلت 
أنظمة مياه المجاري Sewage System وتصريف مياه الامطار .

وبعد حصر جميع الأنظمة الموجودة في المشروع ، يتم جرد الآت ومعدات كل نظام على حدة . بما أن بعض الأنظمة تضم أنظمة فرعية أخرى أو فئات من الآلات المتماثلة لذا يجري حصر هذه الفئات وألاتها . فنظام التكيييف مثلا يشمل على الفئات Categories الآتية :


فئة مكيفات من نوع وحدة نافذة Window Units . 
فئة مكيفات من نوع وحدة متكاملة Packaged Units . 
فئة مكيفات من نوع وحدة منفصلة Split Units . 
فئة مكيفات من نوع وحدة مناولة الهواء Air handling Units .

تنظم قوائم بمكيفات كل فئة ليصار لترقيمها طبقا للطريقة التي سنشرحها فيما بعد . يتم حصر وجرد جميع الآلات والمعدات التابعة للأنظمة الأخرى بها قوائم شاملة .

بعد ذلك تنظم لكل آلة ستشملها خطة الصيانة الوقائية بطاقة سجل Record Card تذكر فيها أهم المعلومات عن الآلة . 

ان تسجيل جميع المعلومات اللازمة في البطاقة سجل الآلة مهم جدا . فتوفر معلومات عن الشركة الصانعة وعنوانها بالتفصيل يسهل عملية الاتصال معها اذا مست الضرورة لذلك . فأحيانا تظهر في الالة مشاكل لا يستطيع فنييو الصيانة حلها ، آنذاك يمكن الاتصال بسهولة مع الشركة الصانعة الأخذ رأيها في أسباب ظهور هذه المشاكل ، وأنجح الطرق في حلها . وتوفر معلومات عن تاريخ الآلة وما تعرضت له من اعطال رئيسية أو مراجعات شاملة على درجة بالغة من الأهمية بالنسبة لقسم الصيانة . فقد تتكرر بعض الأعطال الرئيسية في آلة مما يمكن أن يشير الى وجود خطأ في التصميم أو التشغيل . ثم أن وجد جميع المعلومات الكهربائية المتعلقة بالالة في بطاقة السجل مهم جدا لتفادي أية أخطاء في التشغيل ، كما ويساعد على كشف أسباب الأعطال الكهربائية .​


----------



## صناعة المعمار (5 ديسمبر 2006)

*تابع.....*



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


2-2 تسمية الآلآت المراد صيانتها Identification of Equipments 


بعد الجرد الشامل لجميع الأنظمة والمعدات العائدة لها في المشروع ، نعمد الى تسمية هذه الأنظمة والمعدات لتمييزها بعضها عن بعض . هناك طرق مختلفة لتسمية الآلات ، ويستحسن لدى وضع نظام للتسميات استخدام طريقة تتماشى مع احتياجات الحاسب الآلى ، الذي يمكن أن يستعين به المرء في مشروع . لهذا من الأفضل أن يرمز لكل آلة برمز يتألف من مجموعة حروف وأعداد . نشرح فيمايلي أحدى الطرق التي يمكن استخدامها ، ويبين المثال كيفية تسمية الآت الأنظمة الميكانيكية ..

يرمز لكل نظام من الأنظمة الميكانيكية الموجودة في المشروع بحرف او أحرف على الوجه التالي :

أنظمة التكييف ت وباللغة الانجليزية A 

أنظمة السباكة س وباللغة الانجليزية PI 

أنظمة مكافحة الحرائق ح وباللغة الانجلزية F 

بما أنة يوجد كما قلنا عدة أنظمة فرعية او فئات كفئات آلات التكييف مثلا ، لذا لابد من تمييز هذه الأنظمة الفرعية أو الفئات عن بعضها البعض وذلك بأستخدام مجموعة أعداد تتألف من رقمين أو اكثر كما هو مبين في المثال التالى الخاص بأنظمة التكييف : 
فئة التكييف من نوع وحدة نافذة 01 وفئة تكييف متكاملة 02 02 فئة تكييف من نوع وحدة تكييف منفصلة 03 03 

بما أن كل فئة الفئات تشمل على عدد متاثل من الآلات والأجهزة ، لذا يتم ترقيم هذه الآلآت بالتسلسل ، فنزمز للمكيف السابع ضمن فئة التكييف من نوع وحدات النافذة برقم 7 وعليه يكون رمز المكيف السابع من نوع وحدة نافذة ، ت -01-7 وبالانجلزية A-01-7 

في المشاريع الضخمة التي تتألف من عدة مباني ، لابد من أن يبين رمز الألة موقعها ليسهل الوصول اليها . لذا يضاف للرمز المشروع اعلاه رمز آخر يتألف من عدد من الحروف والاعداد يبين بدقة موقع الالة .
نشرح فيما يلى احدى الطرق المستخدمة لتبيان الموقع: 

يرمز بحرف لكل مبنى اذا كان المشروع يتألف من عدة مباني ، كالمبنى أ أو المبنى ب ... وهكذا 

يرمز للدور في المبنى الواحد برقم :مثل 

الدور الارضي 0

الدور الأول 1

الدور الثاني 2 

يرمز برقم تسلسلي لكل غرفة في الدور الواحد 
فالمكيف نوع وحدة نافذة المركب في الغرفة رقم 19 من الدور الثاني من المبنى ب يكون رمز موقعه كمايلي ب-2-19

بناء على ماتقدم يكون رمز المكيف نوع (وحدة نافذة ) ذو الرقم التسلسلي 7 والمركب في المبنى ب في الدور الثاني الغرفة رقم 19 كما يلي : 

ت - 01-7-ب -2-19 وبالانجلزية A-01-7-B-2-19 

:30: وبعد الانتهاء من تسمية جميع الات المشروع ، يعمل لكل الة بطاقة تسمية Identification Card ، توضع ضمن ظرف بلاستيكي وتثبت على الآلة في مكان ظاهر ، بعيدا عن الأجزاء المتحركة للآلة ومن اية مؤثرات كالحرارة الزائدة . وبغية الوضوح لابد من كتابة الأرقام والأحرف بحجم كبير يمكن رؤيتها من بعد .
يبين الشكل رقم 1 بطاقة تسمية للمكيف المذكور أعلاة .






شكل 1- بطاقة تسمية لمكيف نوع وحدة نافذة

يقتصر الترقيم أو التسمية على الآلات الرئيسية ، أما الادوات والاجهزة المركبة عليها ، فلا تعطى رقم منفصل ، كما ولا يجري تسمية الأجهزة التابعة للآلة والمركبة بالغرفة بشكل منفصل كمنظم درجة الحرارة التابعة لوحدة مناولة هواء . يتم في بعض الحالات اعطاء ارقام منفصلة لبعض الأجهزة الصغيرة المنفصلة والتابعة لالة معينة أو لنظام معين، عندما تلعب هذه الأجهزة الصغيرة دورا مهما بالنسبة للمبنى ، ككاشفات الدخان Detectors التابعة لنظام انذار الحريق والتي يمكن ترقيم كل منها على حدة ، للتمكن مستقبلا من كشف وصيانة كل كاشف لما لذلك من أهمية على سلامة المبنى .​


----------



## صناعة المعمار (5 ديسمبر 2006)

*تابع.....*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

2-3 تحديد توابع الآلآت Association of Equipments

تشمل كل الة من الآلات الرئيسية ، التي شرحنا أعلاه كيفية تسميتها ، على بنود تابعة لها Associated Items لابد من حصرها وذكرها مع الآلة الرئيسية ، ليتم تنفيقدها وفحصها مع الآلة كما تطلب الأمر ذلك . فاذا أمعنا النظر مثلا بمكيف من نوع الواحدة المنفصلة Split Unit لرأينا بأن هذا المكيف يتألف من جزئين رئيسيين هما : 


الضاغط المغلق Hermetic Compressor ومعه المكثف Condenser ومروحته Fan 
الملف المروحي Fan Coil ويتألف من المبخر Evaporator ومروحته Fan ومصفاة الهواء التابعة له Air Filter 
يوضع الضاغط عادة خارج الغرفة المراد تكييفها في حين يركب الملف المروحي داخلها . عدا عن هذين الجزئين الرئيسيين ، هناك بنود تابعة للوحدة المنفصلة تركب في الغرفة وخارجها ، منها 
أجهزة التحكم Control كمنظم درجة الحرارة الذي كثيرا ما يكون منفصلا عن الملف المروحي . 
أنابيب نحاسية تصل المكثف بالملف المروحي 
مفتاح كهربائي

فعندما نسمي الوحدة المنفصلة الموصوفة أعلاه نعني بذلك جميع أجزائها الرئيسية والتابعة لها . يتم ذكر جمع هذه الأجزاء في بطاقة الصيانة الوقائية الخاصية بفئة وحدة التكييف المنفصلة ليصار الى فحصها وصيانتها جميعا مع بعضها البعض .

يتم وصف كل آلات المشروع المراد صيانتها بذات الطريقة التي شرحناها أعلاه ، لضمان شمولية الصيانة وعدم نسيان أي بند من البنود التابعة . ثم أن ذكر توابع كل آلة في بطاقة الصيانة الوقائية يبين كنهة ونوع أعمال الصيانة اللازم تنفيذها والتي يمكن أن تكون ميكانيكية وكهربائية والكترونية ، الأمر الذي قد يقتضي أن يشترك أكثر من فني باختصاصات مختلفة لفحص وصيانة الآلة .​


----------



## صناعة المعمار (5 ديسمبر 2006)

*تابع.....*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

2-4 تنظيم قوائم الفحص لكل فئة من الآلآتCheck Lists of Equipments Categories


تحدد هذه القوائم جميع الفحوص وخطوات الصيانة التي يجب على فني الصيانة تنفيذها لدى تفقده Inspection الآلة المعينة في فترات زمنية معينة ، يوميا ، اسبوعيا ، شهريا ... الخ أوبعد مرور عدد ساعات تشغيل معينة للالة ، أو بعد قطع مسافات معينة بالنسبة للسيارات مثلا . يتم تحديد خطوات الصيانة الوقائية لكل آلة طبقا لكتب الصيانة الموضوعة من قبل الشركة الصانعة لهذه الآلة .
المثالان التاليان قوائم الفحص لسيارة و لوحدة تكييف متكاملة .

أ- قوائم فحص سيارة Check Lists of Car 

1- خطوات الفحص والصيانة اليومية Daily Inspection & Maintenance

أفحص مستوى زيت المحرك للتأكد من عدم انخفاضه . 
أفحص مستوى زيت علبة السرعة الأوتوماتيكية . 
أفحص مستوى زيت الفرامل . 
أفحص مستوى ماء البطارية اذا كانت من النوع المفتوح . 
أفحص ضغط الاطارات . 
أفحص المصابيح الامامية والخلفية للتأكد من عملها وخاصة أنوار الاشارات والفرامل . 
أفحص السيارة بالنسبة لاي تسرب ، وقود ، ماء ، زيت . 
أفحص الفرامل الرئيسية واليدوية .
2- خطوات الفحص والصيانة بعد قطع أول 1000كم

غير زيت المحرك . 
أعد شد مسامير غطاء الاسطوانة . 
أعد شد مسامير قاعدة المحرك . 
أضبط خلوص الصبابات . 
أضبط سرعة المحرك اثناء وقوف السيارة وتوقيت الاشغال . 
أفحص المفحم . 
أضبط شد جميع السيور . 
نظف مصفاة الهواء . 
أفحص مستوى زيت علبة السرعة الأوتوماتيكية . 
أفحص مستوى زيت علبة المقود . 
أفحص الفرامل وتأكد من مستوى زيت الفرامل في علبته .
3- خطوات الفحص والصيانة بعد قطع 5000كلم

غيرزيت المحرك . 
أضبط خلوص الصبابات . 
أختبر عمل المحرك . 
استبدل مصفاة زيت المحرك . 
نظف أو استبدل مصفاة الهواء . 
اختبر واضبط سرعة المحرك . عند نسبة مزيج الهواء والبنزين اذا لزم الأمر . 
أفحص أنابيب الوقود . 
أختبر واضبط السيور . 
اختبر توقيت الاشعال واضبطه اذا لزم الأمر . 
أفحص شمعات الاشعال ونظفها . 
أفحص مستوى زيت علبة السرعة الاتوماتيكية . 
أفحص مستوى زيت علبة السرعة الخلفية . 
أفحص كساء جميع الفرامل . 
أفحص مستوى زيت الفرامل . 
اختبر الفرامل اليدوية . 
افحص خلوص المقد . 
زيت مفصلات الأبواب .
بالاضافة الى القوائم المذكورة أعلاه هناك طبعا قوائم فحص وصيانة لتطبيقها بعد مسافة 10000كلم و15000كلم و20000كلم ....... وهكذا 

ب- خطوات الفحص والصيانة الوقائية لوحدة تكييف متاملة

تتألف واحدة التكييف المتكاملة من الأجزاء الرئيسية التالية :

الضاغط بما فيه المحرك الكهربائي Compressor & el. Motor 
المكثف المبرد بالهواء والذي يتألف من وشيعة تكثييف الفريون والمروحة والمحرك الكهربائي Condenser & Motor 
المبخر الذي يتألف من وشيعة تبريد الهواء 
مروحة الهواء المكيف بمافي ذلك المحرك الهربائي
كما تشمل وحدة التكييف المتكاملة على البنود الملحقة التالية :

قاطع الضغط المنخفض والعالي 
قاطع انقطاع زيت التزييت 
خامد النار 
جهاز التحكم بخامد النار 
جهاز التحكم بالتجمد 
مفتاح التشغيل الكهربائي وريليهات مختلفة 
خامد ذو محرك كهربائي 
خامد بالتثاقل 
منظم درجة حرارة مركب في المكان المراد تكييفه 
مصافي الهواء 
مجاري الهواء التغذية والراجع 
فتحات هواء تغذية وراجع

أما قوائم فحص وصيانتة وحدة التكييف المتكاملة فهي كالتالي :
خطوات الفحص والصيانة الشهرية Monthly Inspection & Maint

تفقد مقياس فرق الضغط Differential Pressure Gauge وتأكد من صحة معايرته 
أقرأ فرق الضغط بين المكان امام وخلف مصافي الهواء للتعرف على مدى اتساخها 
بدل المصفاة اذا تبين أنها متسخة أكثر من اللازم
خطوات الفحص والصيانة كل ثلاثة أشهر Quartarly Inspection and Maintenance 

بالاضافة الى خطوات الفحص والصيانة الشهرية المذكورة أعلاه ، يجب تنفيذ الخطوات التالية : 
تفقد سير محرك الضاغط وتأكيد من صحة شدة وعدم تلفه. 
تفقد مستوى زيت الضاغط للتأكد من عدم وجود أي تسرب من الزيت أو غاز التبريد . 
تفقد عمل الضاغط بشكل عام .

خطوات الفحص والصيانة كل ستة أشهر Semi Annual Inspection & Manienance 
بالاضافة الى الخطوات الفحص والصيانة التي تنفذ كل ثلاثة أشهر ، يجب تنفيذالخطوات التالية :

تفقد نظام التحكم بضغط المكثف . 
تفقد مروحة المكثف للتأكد من نظافتها وحالتها بشكل عام .

خطوات الفحص والصيانة كل سنة Annual Inspection & Maint 

تفقد سنويا جميع الخطوات المبينة اعلاه بالاضافة الى الخطوات التالية : 
فك غطاء وحدة التكييف ونظف جميع أجزائها الداخلية. 
تفقد عمل مروحة الهواء المرسل Supply Fan للتأكد من حسن عملها . 
شحم مساند Bearing المروحة واستخدام الشحم المناسب حسب كتاب التشغيل والصيانة . تأكيد من عدم وجود أي اهتزازات Vibrations أو مستوى صوت غير طبيعي صادر من المساند . 
اختبر محرك مروحة الهواء المرسل للتأكيد من حسن عمله بشكل عام . شحم مساند المحرك مستخدما الشحم المناسب . تأكد من عدم وجود أى اهتزازات أومستوى صوت غير طبييعي . تأكد من عدم ارتفاع درجة حرارة المحرك . اختبر شدة تيار المحرك أثناء التشغيل . 
تفقد محرك الضاغط بذات الطريقة التي تفقدت فيها محرك المروحة أعلاه ، اذا كان الضاغط ليس من النوع المغلق . 
شحم مساند المحرك مستعملا الشحم المناسب . تأكيد من عدم وجود اهتزازات أو مستوى صوت مرتفع . 
اختبرالسيور وطارة السيور Pulley للتأكد من الاستقامة . 
تأكيد قبل تشغيل الضاغط Comprrssor بأن مسخن الزيت كان شغالا لمدة 24ساعة . شغل الضاغط وتأكد من صحة ضغطه ومن عدم وجود أى تسرب للزيت . 
اختبر مقاومة العزل بواسطة جهاز مقياس ميجا أوم قبل أيقاف الضاغط وقبل التشغيل . 
انجز اختبار تسرب غاز التبريد أى الفريون من الضاغط . 
فك غطاء المكثف ونظف جميع اجزائه من الداخل . نظف وشيعة المكثف ومروحته تفقد المكثف من الخارج وتأكد من عدم وجود تآكل أو صدأ . 
اختبر ضغط المكثف للتأكد من عدم وجود غازات غير قابلة للتكثف كاهواء مثلا والتي يجب طردها ان وجدت واملاء المكثف ثانية بغاز الفريون المناسب . 
افحص المكثف للتأكد من عدم تسرب الغاز منه . 
تفقد المكثف بشكل عام للتأكد من حسن عمله . افحص درجة حرارة المكثف . 
افحص مروحة المكثف للتأكد من نظافتها وحالتها بشكل عام . 
شحم مساند المروحة مستخدما الشحم المناسب وتأكد من عدم وجود أى اهتزازات أو ضجيج . 
أفحص درجة حرارة المبخر Evaporator للتأكد من صحة عمله بشكل عام . 
فرغ الوعاء الذي يتجمع فيه الماء المكثف ونظفه .

صيانة البنود الملحقة 
وتتم سنويا :

اختبر قاطع الضغط المنخفض والعالي High & Low Pressure Switch طبقا لتعليمات الشركة الصانعة وتأكيد من عمله بشكل صحيح . 
اختبر قاطع توقف الزيت Oil Failure SWITCH طبقا لتعليمات الشركة الصانعة وتأكد من عمله بشكل صحيح . 
ختبر جهاز التحكم بخامد النار Fire Damper Controller وافحص حالة التمديدات الكهربائية والماسات . 
أختبر جهاز التحكم بالتجمد Freeze Start Controller أفحص حالة التمديدات الكهربائية والمماسات . 
نظف الخامد ذي المحرك Motorized Damper وتأكد من عمله بشكل صحيح . زيت المساند 
أختبر الخامد بالتثاقل Gravity Damper ونظفه . 
أفحص فتحات التغذية بالهواء المكيف Supply Air Outlets وفتحات الهواء الراجع للتأكد من نظافتها وصحة عملها . 
أفحص مجاري الهواء المرسل والمرجع .
تطبق خطوات الفحص والصيانة الوقائية المذكورة في قائمة الفحص لكل آلة على جميع الآلات من الفئة Category المركبة في المشروع .

فخطوات فحص وصيانة وحدة التكييف المتكاملة Packaged Unit التي سردناها أعلاه تنطبق على جميع وحدات التكييف المتكاملة المركبة في المشروع .

يلاحظ من قوائم الفحص والصيانة الوقائية الخاصة بوحدة التكييف المتكاملة ان عددا لابأس به من عمليات الفحص والصيانة يتكرر بذات القائمة . فمثلا تعليمات تشحيم مساند محرك الضاغط . ونلاحظ هذا التكرار أيضا بالنسبة لفحص وصيانة المحرك الكهربائي للضاغط ومروحة المكثف . وكثيرا ما تتشابة هذه التعليمات أيضا بالنسبة الأنواع مختلفة للالات. بما أن بطاقة صيانة كل آلة يجب أن تشمل جميع خطوات الفحص والصيانة الوقائية المحدودة لهذه الآلة ، وبما أن هذه البطاقات تطبع في أغلب الأحول من قبل الحاسب الآلي في مواعيد معينة ، لذا يمكن تسهيل عملية الطباعة هذه بأعطاء رمز عددي لكل خطوة من خطوات الفحص والصيانة والقائية ، بدلا من طباعة النص الكامل لوصف عملية الفحص أو الصيانة الوقائية التي على الفني تنفيذها . فيمكن على سبيل المثال أن نرمز لعملية تشحيم المساند والتأكد من عدم وجود أي اهتزازات أو ضجيج برقم معين وليكن الرقم 11 مثلا في جميع بطاقات الصيانة الوقائية ، ليدل على عملية تشحيم المساند والتأكد من صحة عملها لكل آلة تحتوي على مساند مهما كان نوع الآلة.تجمع جميع خطوات الفحص والصيانة الوقائية في قوائم ويعطى كما قلنا لكل خطوة منهارقم معين كرمزلعملية الفحص والصيانة .

توضع هذه القوائم داخل ظروف بلاستيكية شفافة لحفظها من الاتساخ والتلف أثناء استخدامها وتوزع على جميع الفنيين لحفظها لديهم والرجوع اليها للتعرف على مدلول الزموز العددية التي ترد في بطقات الفحص والصيانة العائدة للالات المختلفة .

 يستحس أن يناقش فنييو الصيانة قوائم الفحص والصيانة الوقائية الموضوعة طبقا لكتب التشغيل والصيانة ، التي تنظم عادة من قبل الشركات الصانعة للالات ، وأن يعيدوا بهذه القوائم بين الفترة ولأخرى ، الادخال التعديلات عليها على ضوء النتائج المتوفرة وللتمشي مع ظروف عمل المشروع .

فقد تنص قائمة فحص وصيانة مبرد الماء الشرب مثلا على تغيير المصفاة كل اربعة أسابيع ، منعا لاتساخها أكثر من اللازم .
فاذا لوحظ بأن درجة اتساخ المصفاة خلال أربعة أسابيع مرتفعة جدا بسب نوعية المياه السيئة ، انذاك لابد من اختصار المدة الى ثلاثة أسابيع . واذا لم تنخفض درجة الاتساخ خلال هذه الفترة الى الحد المقبول ، انذاك لابد من تخفيض المدة مرة اخرى الى اسبوعين . أما اذا كانت المياه نظيفة جدا ، بحيث لاتتسخ المصفاة بعد مرور أربعة أسابيع الى الحد المقبول آنذاك ممكن زيادة المدة اللازمة لغيير المصفاة الى خمسة أسابيع ثم الى ستة . وعليه يجب اخضاع قوائم الفحص والصيانة للمراجعة بشكل مستمر ، وذلك على ضوء النتأئج التي تتوفر أثناء تنفيذ برامج الصيانة الوقائية . مما يضمن جعل هذه القوائم ملائمة لظروف العمل في مشروع ومتمشية مع متطلباته .

ينبغي أن يستعين فنيو الصيانة لدى أداء مهمتهم وتطبيق عمليات الصيانة المختلفة المذكورة في بطاقات الصيانة الوقائية بأجهزة الاختبار والقياس اللازمة ، لأن الاعتماد على الحواس وحدها لايكفي للتعرف على حالة الآله وخاصة اذا كانت هذه الآلة معقدة وحساسة . ففحص مسند Besring لوحدة مناولة هواء Air Handling Unit للتعرف بدقة على مدى تآكله عن طريق اختبار شدة اهتزازاته ومستوى الضجيج الصادرعنه ، يتطلب استخدام مقياس اهتزازات يستطيع أن يحدد بشكل دقيق قيمة هذه الاهتزازات ، وبالتالي مدى الحاجة لاستبدال المسند بآخر جديد ، أما الاعتماد على حاسة اللمس أو السمع للفني للتعرف على مستوى اهتزازات المسند ، فهي طريقة لايمكن الاعتماد عليها دائما لعدم دقتها والاختلاف حاسة اللمس والسمع من فني الى آخر كما ويتوقف فحص المسند عن طريق اللمس والسمع على خبرة الفني . ينبغي طبعا أن تركب الآلات في مواقعها بشكل يسمح لفنيي الصيانة الوصول الى جميع أجزائها التي تحتاج الى فحص وصيانة بسهولة ويسر دون تعريض هؤلاء الفنيين لأي خطر.​


----------



## صناعة المعمار (6 ديسمبر 2006)

*تابع....*


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


2-5 تحديد فترات الفحص الزمنية Definition of Checking Frequencies 


صيانتها ، تحدد الفترات الزمنية للفحص والصيانة الوقائية ، وكما ذكرنا أعلاه يفضل دراسة تعليمات كتب التشغيل والصيانة الموضوعة من قبل الشركات الصانعة مع فنيي الصيانة ، الادخال التعديلات اللازمة على هذه التعليمات ، وخاصة الفترات الزمنية بما يتمشى مع ظروف العمل التي كثيرا ما تختلف عن تلك الموصوفة في كتب التشغيل والصيانة .

ينبغي لدى تحديد الفترات الزمنية أخذ النقاط التالية بعين الاعتبار: 



طريقة التشغيل والتي تختلف بالنسبة لذات الالة من مشروع لآخر . فوحدة مناولة هواء مثلا ، يمكن أن تعمل بشكل مستمر أي بدون توقف ليلا ونهارا ، ويمكن أن تعمل خلال ساعات النهار مثلا وتتوقف عن العمل ليلا . ففي هذه الحالة ستختلف الفترات الزمنية للصيانة الوقاية بأختلاف طريقة التشغيل المستمر أو المتقطع . 

مدى تأثير توقف الآلة على غيرها من الآلات كما هو الحال في المصانع ذات الانتاج المستمر Mass Production التي تشترك فيها مجموعة الآت بأنتاج سلعة معينة . فاذا كانت الآلة المراد تحديد فترات الصيانة لها مهمة وحساسة ، آنذاك يستحسن جعل فترات الصيانة الوقائية لهذه الآلة قصيرة ، مما سيضمن صيانة وقائية جيدة ويضمن بالتالي عدم تعرض الآلة للاعطال . 

مدى تأثير الآلة على السلامة ، فقد يؤدي توقف الآلة عن العمل الى اتساخ البيئة ،أو تعريض سلامة العاملين في المشروع للخطر . في هذه الحالة ، يستحسن جعل الفترات الزمنية للصيانة الوقائية قصيرة الضمان مستوى عال من الصيانة ، وبالتالي عدم تعرض الآلة للتوقف . 

يجب التوصل الى تحديد أنسب الفترات الزمنية للصيانة ، لأن اختصار هذه الفترات سيؤدي الى زيادة تكلفة الصيانة ، في حين قد ينتج عن مدها تقصير عمر الآلات وتعرصها للأعطال .

أن أغلب الفترات الزمنية المستخدمة في الصيانة الوقائية هي :


يوميا Daily .... كل ثلاثة أشهر Quarterly 
أسبوعيا Weekly.... كل ستة أشهر Semi Annualy 
نصف شهرية Semi Monthly .... كل سنة Annualy 
شهريا Monthly.... كل سنتين Every tow Years

___________________________________________


2-6 بطاقة الصيانة الوقائية Preventive Maintenace Card 


بمجرد الانتهاء من قوائم الفحص والصيانة الوقائية لكل نوع من أنواع الآلات ، والتي تحدد خطوات الفحص والصيانة الوقائية العائدة لوحدة التكييف المتكاملة .

تشمل هذه البطاقة على المعلومات المهمة التالية :


رقم بطاقة الصيانة ، حيث يتم ترقيم بطاقات الصيانة لأنواع الآلات المختلفة لتميزها من بعضها البعض ، والآشارة اليها في أوامر العمل التي تصدر عادة لتنفيذ عمليات الصيانة الوقائية . 
النظام الذي تتبع له الآلة ( كنظام التكييف أو السباكة مثلا ) 
نوع أو فئة الآلة ، حيث يذكر هنا الرقم المميز للفئة ( مثلا فئة مكيفات نوع واحدة نافذة ......) اشارة الى أرقام الرسومات الخاصة بهذه الفئة ، والتي يمكن الرجوع اليها لتوضيح الأمور الفنية التي تتعلق بصيانة هذه الفئة . 
اشارة الى التعليمات الخاصة بفئية الآلة والمذكورة في كتاب التشغيل والصيانة . 
تاريخ اصدار البطاقة للمرة الأولى . 
التعديلات اللاحقة التي تعرضت لها البطاقة . 
رقم البند ويقصد به رقم خطوة الفحص والصيانة الوقائية . 
شرح خطوة الفحص والصيانة الوقائية وما يجب عمله . 
الرمز العددي ويحدد كما قلنا سابقا خطوة أو علمية الصيانة الوقائية اللآزم أجراؤها ، تستخدم هذه الأرقام في شرح خطوات الصيانة الوقائية . 
الفترات الزمنية ، أى صيانة أسبوعية أوشهرية أو ربع سنوية ...... وهكذا . 
المدة الزمنية للتنفيذ وهي المدة وهي المدة المحددة لتنفيذ عملية الصيانة . 
اختصاص الفني المنفذ ويحدد نوعية العامل ، ميكانيكي كهربائي سباك ...... 
المواد وألأدوات وأجهزة القياس ، وتبين مثلا أنواع الشحوم اللآزم استخدامها في حالة تشحيم مسند ، وأية أجهزة قياس معينة قد يحتاجها الفني لتفيذ عملية الفحص والصيانة .


----------



## drdabm (6 ديسمبر 2006)

Désolé d'écrir en français, j'ai pas un clavier arabe.
Bon à propos de la maintenance, on site
- la maintenance curative, intervenir après la panne
- la maintenance préventive, enticiper la panne
-la maintenance conditionelle, intervenir lorsqu'un paramètre de suivi
atteint une valeur seuil


----------



## drdabm (7 ديسمبر 2006)

Monsieurs
Vous pouvez visitez le site officiel de l'association française des ingénieurs et responsables de maintenance
www.afim.asso.fr


----------



## خبير.ص (9 ديسمبر 2006)

*ملاحظة صغيرة* 
م شكورين كل الاخوة وخاصة الاخة الفاضل
تعريف الصيانة حسب AFNOR
هي مجموعة الافعال التي تسمح بالحفاظ او اعادة تشغيل منشاة ما في حالة تضمن من خلالها اداء مهمة معينة في شروط امنة 

اما اقسامها فهي عموما :
الصيانة التصحيحة  correctiv maintenance والتي تنقسم الي تصحيحة دائمة curative maintenance وتصحيحية مؤقته paliative maintenance
الصيانة الوقائية preventiv maintenance والتي تنقسم الى صيانة دوريةmaintenance systematic وصيانة شرطية conditional maintenance
اما تحديد نوع الصيانة المناسب لكل منشاة فهو يعتمد على بعض الحسابات


----------



## صناعة المعمار (13 ديسمبر 2006)

*تابع.....*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

drdabm 
nouar

الف شكر لكم على اضافاتكم وأشكر كل من شجعني بكلمة شكر وان شاء الله نقدّم لكم دائما ما تستحقونه 

___________________________


2-7 وضع برنامج الصيانة الوقائية Preventive Maintenance Programm 


2-7-1 أهدافه 

برنامج الصيانة الوقائية هو جدول زمني ، تختلف مدته بأختلاف المشروع ، وتمتد غالبا لمدة عام كامل .

يحدد هذا البرنامج مواعيد تنفيذ عمليات الصيانة الوقائية لكل آلة من الآت المشروع في الفترات الزمنية المطلوبة ، اليومية ، الأسبوعية ، الشهرية ، الربع سنوية ، النصف سنوية ، كل سنة ..... وهكذا .

نورد فيما يلي أهم أهداف البرنامج :


توزيع عمليات الصيانة الوقائية بشكل متساو على أسابيع السنة . 
يكون البرنامج شاملا لجميع الآلات مما يضمن عدم نسيان أي آلة في المشروع . 
يحدد هذا البرنامج مواعيد تنفيذ عمليات الصيانة الوقائية ، مما يضمن تنفيذ هذه العمليات حسب الفترات الزمنية اللازمة . 
يوزع البرنامج على جميع أقسام المشروع المعنية . ففي المشاريع الصناعية مثلا ، يوزع البرنامج أيضاعلى الأقسام الانتاجية للتنسيق معها والاعلامها بمواعيد صيانة الات هذه الأقسام ، والتي ستتطلب ايقافها للتمكن من تنفيذ الصيانة الوقائية . 
يساعد وجود برنامج الصيانة الوقائية على معرفة حاجة هذا البرنامج بشكل مسبق من قطع غيار ومواد استهلاكية وغيرها من أجل تنفيذه ، وبالتالي يساعد بقية الأقسام المعنية كادارة المشتريات والمستودعات على التخطيط لطلب جميع هذه المواد لتكون جاهزة في الوقت المناسب . 
أن توفر برنامج الصيانة الوقائية يذكر فنيي الصيانة بما لديهم من أعمال في الأيام والأسابيع القادمة ، ويمكنهم من التخطيط المسبق للعمليات التي يجب أن تنفذ مثلا في الأسبوع القادم . 
هذا ومن المهم جدا أن ينسق قسم الصيانة في أي مشروع ، لدى وضع برنامج الصيانة الوقائية ، مع جميع الاقسام الأخرى التي تستخدم الآلات المراد صيانتها طبقا للبرنامج ، الأخذ مواقفة هذه الأقسام على البرنامج ، والتأكد من تمشيه مع مصالحها .


أما الآلات والمعدات المتعلقة ببعضها البعض أو التي تشكل وحدة متكاملة ، كوحدة توليد مثلا مؤلفة من محرك ديزل ومولد كهربائي Power Generator فلابد من تحديد موعد الصيانة الوقائية لمحرك الديزل والمولد الكهربائي في ذات الوقت لتفادي ايقاف وحدة التوليد مرة من أجل صيانة المحرك ومرة لصيانة المولد . وعلية فمثل هذه المعدات تبرمج صيانتها وكأنها آلة واحدة . ينطبق ذات الشيئ على صيانة نظام تكييف يعمل بالماء البارد ويتألف من الأجزاء التالية :


مبرد ماء Water Cliller 
برج تبريد Water cooling Tower 
مضخة ماء التبريد Chilled Water Pump 
مضخة ماء التكثيف Condenser Water Pump 
واحدة مناولة هواء Air Handling Unit


تعمل هذه المعدات مع بعضها البعض كنظام واحد متكامل ، وفي حالة ايقاف جزء واحد منه للصيانة مثلا ، يجب ايقاف بقية الأجزاء لذا من الضروري جدا أخذ هذه الحقيقة بعين الاعتبار لدى وضع برنامج الصيانة الوقائية لهذا النظام .

:28: ثم هناك أمر مهم آخر يجب مراعاته لدى تنظيم برنامج الصيانة الوقائية ، لأن بعض الأنظمة تتوقف عن العمل في مواسم معينة . فأنظمة التكييف للتبريد تتوقف عن العمل في الشتاء ، في حين تتوقف أنظمة التدفئة المركزية عن العمل تماما في الصيف . في مثل هذه الحالات ، يستحسن أن تتم الصيانة الشاملة لكل نظام خلال الموسم الذي تتوقف فيه ، وبذلك يمكن تفادي ازعاج المستفدين من هذه الأنظمة ، لأن الصيانة تتم كما قلنا خلال فترة توقفها العادية .

ان أحد أهداف برنامج الصيانة الوقائية ، كما قلنا أعلاه ، توزيع حجم العمل بشكل متساو على جميع أسابيع العام ، مع أخذ أيام العطل الرسمية ما أمكن بعين الاعتبار . بهذا يمكن أن نتفادى تراكم العمل في بعض الأسابيع ، ممايتطلب تكليف طاقم الصيانة بعمل اضافي Over Time ، وان نتفادى قلة العمل في بعض الأسابيع مما قد يفسد العمالة . ولتوزيع العمل بشكل متساو ، قد تدعو الضرورة لتعديل الفترات الزمنية Frequencies لصيانة بعض المعدات . وحرصا على سلامة الآلات يستحسن تسبيق مواعيد الصيانة وبالتالي تقصير الفترات الزمنية خاصة في حالة صيانة الآت لها أثر على السلامة العامة . بما أن أكثر عمليات الصيانة تتم بفترات زمنية طويلة ، أي شهريا ، أوكل ثلاثة أشهر ،أو ستة أشهر ، لذا يمكن تسبيق عمليات الصيانة لبعض المعدات بمقدار أسبوع أواكثر ، بغية التوصل لتوزيع متساو لحجم العمل على مختلف الأسابيع .

أن تعديل فترات الصيانة الوقائية ، تصبح ضرورية في المشاريع التي تحتوي على عدد كبير من المعدات المتماثلة ، والتي تم تركيبها وتشغيلها في موعد واحد .فلو تواجد عدد كبير من وحدات مناولة الهواء في المشروع معين ، وكانت جميعها من نوع واحد وبدأت العمل في وقت واحد ، لا التقت مواعيد تنفيذ عمليات الصيانة الوقائية الشهرية ، والربع سنوية ، وأسبوع واحد . بما أن ذلك يلقى عبئا كبيرا على فنيي الصيانة لذا لابد من تفادي هذا التراكم بتعديل مواعيد الصيانة لبعض هذه الوحدات ، مما يمكن من توزيع العمل بالتساوي على الأسابيع .



2-7-2 تنظيم برنامج الصيانة الوقائية السنوي 


يسمى برنامج الصيانة الوقائية أحيانا جدول الصيانة الوقائية Preventie Maintenance Scheule 

يستحسن قبل وضع برنامج الصيانة الوقائية أن ننظم مايسمى برزنامة أسابيع الصيانة الوقائية ، Maintenance Week Calendar . وفيها أسابيع العام ترقم بأرقام متسلسلة ، تستخدم في برنامج الصيانة الوقائية . لنفرض أن أعمال الصيانة الوقائية سنبدأ في مطلع عام 1409هـ ، انذاك يبدأ برنامج الصيانة الوقائية للمشروع بالأسبوع الأول من شهر محرم ، ويكون رقم هذا الأسبوع في رزنامة الصيانة الوقائية .

أما برنامج الصيانة الوقائية يبين العامود الأول اسم الآلة والعمود الثاني رقمها المميزلها .يشمل الجدول أيضا على 52عامودا يمثل كل منها أسبوعا من اسابيع السنة . يتم تعبئة برامج الصيانة الوقائية استنادا لبطاقات الصيانة الوقائية للالات المراد صيانتها . والتي تسجل أسماؤها وأرقامها في العامودين الأول والثاني من البرنامج .
وطبقا لأنواع الصيانة الوقائية المختلفة المذكورة في بطاقة الصيانة لكل آلة ، سواء كانت أسبوعية ، او شهرية ، أو ربع سنوية ، أونصف سنوية ، أو سنوية ، يتم تسجيل موعد كل نوع من أنواع الصيانة هذه في الجدول في عامود الاسبوع الذي يتفق وموعد هذه الصيانه. فاذا كانت بطاقة الصيانة الوقائية تشترط مثلا فحص وصيانة آلة أسبوعا على مدار العام ، آنذاك يجب تسجيل رمز ( أ ) أي صيانة أسبوعية في كل عامود من الاعمدة المبينة في الجدول ، بدءأمن الاسبوع رقم 1 حتي الأسبوع رقم 52 ، وذلك في السطر الخصص لهذه الآلة في الجدول . اما اذا كانت بطاقة الصيانة الوقائية لهذه الآلة تتطلب صيانتها أسبوعيا وشهريا وربع سنويا ، آنذاك يسجل الرمز (أ) بدءا من الاسبوع الأول من العام وحتى الأسبوع الثالث ، حيث يحين بأسبوع الرابع موعد الصيانة الشهرية ، وبالتالي يجب تسجيل الرمز (ش ) أي شهرية في العامود المخصص للاسبوع الرابع . بعد ذلك يتم تسجيل الرمز ( أ ) بالنسبة للأسابيع الخامس والسادس والسابع والرمز (ش ) بالنسبة للأسبوع الثامن وهكذا . الى أن نأتي الى الأسبوع الثاني عشر حيث يحين موعد الصيانة الربع سنوية . لذا يجب تسجيل الرمز ( رس ) بالعمود المخصص لهذا الأسبوع لتبيان موعد تنفيذ الصيانة ربع السنوية هذه .

يمكن بالنسبة للمشاريع الصغيرة ، التي لا تحتوي على عدد كبير من الآلات والمعدات الاكتفاء ببرنامج صيانة وقائية واحد يضم جميع هذه التجهيزات ويبين مواعيد صيانتها خلال العام .

تحتوي المشاريع الضخمة عادة على عدد كبير من الأنظمة كأنظمة التكييف ، ومكافحة الحرائق ، والسباكة ، والأنظمة الكهربائية والألكترونية والمعمارية وغيرها . ويشمل كل من هذه الأنظمة عادة على عدد كبير من الآلات والبنود ، مما يجعل من الصعب تنظيم جدول صيانة وقائية واحد لجميع هذه الانظمة ، والاأصبح الجدول كبيرا جدا يصعب استعماله. يسحسن في هذه الحالة تنظم عدة جداول ، يخصص كل منها لنظام معين، كأن ينظم جدول النظام التكييف يضم جميع وحدات التكييف في المشروع .

وقد يتألف المشروع من عدد من المباني ، يحتوي كل منها على عدد من الأنظمة . في هذه الحالة يمكن أن ينظم برنامج صيانة وقائية لكل مبنى ، يشمل على جميع الأنظمة المركبة فية . برنامج صيانة وقائية لعدد من وحدات مناولة الهواء Air Handling Units المركبة في مبنى من مباني مشروع كبير يتم تشغيله وصيانته .

يمكن استنادا البرنامج الصيانة الوقائية السنوي ، تنظيم برنامج صيانة وقائية لكل أسبوع من اسابيع السنة ، ولذي يحدد أنواع الصيانة الوقائية التي ستنفذ بالنسبة لكل آلة في كل يوم من أيام هذا الأسبوع .

بعد توزيع أعمال الصيانة الوقائية لجميع الآلات على مدار السنة ، ينظم جدول يظهر توزيع عمليات الصيانة الوقائية المختلفة ، الأسبوعية ، والشهرية ، والربع سنوية ، والنصف سنوية ،على أسابيع السنة . يساعد هذا الجدول على تبيان مدى توزيع حمل العمل Work Load بشكل متساوي على مختلف أسابيع السنة . 
بما أن المدة الزمنية اللازمة لتنفيذ كل عملية صيانة وقائية ، يمكن حسابها أوتقديرها ، خلال الاسبوع وتسجيلها وبمقارنة ساعات العمل اللازمة مع ساعات العمل المتوفرة ، والتي يمكن حسابها من عدد فنيي الصيانة الموجودين ، يمكننا معرفة ساعات العمل الزائدة والتي يمكن الاستفادة منها لانجاز أعمال الصيانة الوقائية التي لم يتم انجازها في الأسبوع الفائت لسبب من الأسباب .​


----------



## صناعة المعمار (14 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

كل التقدير لم تكرّم بالشكر الله يجزيكم كل خير
___________________________

2-8 تنفيذ برنامج الصيانة الوقائية 


يشمل جهاز موظفي قسم الصيانة أو الخدمات الفنية في المشاريع أو المنشاءات على موظف يسمى المجدول Scheduler . يساهم المجدول عادة مع رئيس قسم الصيانة في وضع برنامج الصيانة الوقائية السنوي ، ويأخذ على عاتقة مسئوولية اتخاذ الاجراءات الادارية اللازمة لتنفيذ هذا البرنامج ، ومتابعة هذا التنفيذ .
ففي مطلع كل أسبوع يحدد المجدول على ضوء برنامج الصيانة السنوي الآلات التي ستخضع للصيانة الوقائية خلال الأسبوع القادم سواء كانت هذه الصيانة أسبوعية ، او شهرية ، أم ربع سنوية ..... الخ . بعد ذلك ينظم المجدول لكل آلة ستخضع للصيانة الوقائية خلال الأسبوع القادم أمر عمل للصيانة الوقائية ، طبعا لابد من استخدام الحاسب الالي لعمل جميع ماتقدم بعد تغذيته بجميع المعلومات اللازمة بذلك لتوفير الوقت وضبط عمليات الصيانة . ويجمل أمر العمل المعلومات التالية : 


اسم ورقم الآلة والذي يبين النظام الذي تتبع له الآلة وفئتها وموقعها في المشروع . 
فترة الصيانة الوقائية التي ستخضع لها الآلة حسب برنامج الصيانة الوقائية ، اسبوعية ، شهرية .... 
رقم بطاقة الصيانة الوقائية الخاصة بفئية الآلة . 
المدة المقدرة لتنفيذ أمر العمل . 
المواد المستهلكة في حالة الحاجة اليها .

يرسل المجدول أوامر العمل ، التي يتألف كل منها عادة من أصل وعدة نسخ الى المشرف المسؤول في قسم الصيانة الوقائية الذي يقوم بدوره بتوزيع العمل في الأسبوع المعني على فنييه ويسجل أسماءهم في برنامج الصيانة الوقائية الأسبوعي ، ويلاحظ بأن البرنامج يحتوي عليها برنامج الصيانة الأسبوعي المقترح، أيضا على أرقام أوامر العمل الصادرة لصيانة الآلات المشمولة في البرنامج .

ويوزع المشرف في قسم الصيانة أوامر العمل على الفنيين المسجلة أسماؤهم في البرنامج . بما أن كل فني يحتفظ لديه بنسخ من بطاقات الصيانة لفئات الآلات المختلفة ، لذا يستطيع كل فني تنفيذ خطوات الصيانة المطلوبة لكل أمر عمل طبقا لبطاقة الصيانة المحدد رقمها في هذا الأمر .

في حالة احتياج أى أمر عمل لمواد من المستودع ، ينظم الفني طلب مواد يوقعه المشرف المسؤول، ثم يستلم الفني هذه المواد ويقوم بتنفيذ أمر العمل في الموعد المحدد ، عدا عن ذلك يسجل على أمر العمل الزمن الذي استغرقه تنفيذ هذا الأمر ، عدا عن ذلك يسجل الفني في أمر العمل المواد التي استهلكلها العمل . أما نتائج خطوات الصيانة المذكورة في بطاقة الصيانة الوقائية المعنية فيسجلها الفني في العامود المخصص لها في البطاقة . وفي حالة اكتشاف الفني لأي عطل في الالة التي يصونها ، يقوم بأصلاح العطل اذا كان بسيطا ويسجل ذلك في حقل الملاحظات الموجود في أسفل برنامج الصيانة الأسبوعي . 
أما اذا كان العطل كبير ويتطلب اصلاحه فنيا متخصصا ، آنذاك يسجل الفني ذلك على طلب اصلاح ، ويرسل الفني بعد انتهاء تنفيذ أمر العمل جميع المستندات المذكورة الى المشرف المختص . يحتفظ المشرف بنسخة من أمر العمل ، ويرسل الأصل وبقية الصور والمستندات للمجدول . يطلع هذا الأخير على المستندات ويضع اشارة على جدول الصيانة السنوي ، تبين بأن الصيانة الوقائية للآلة المعنية قد تمت . الصيانة الوقائية من اصلاحه يقوم المجدول بأصدار أمر عمل لصيانة تصحيحةWork Order for Corrective Mainteance

يرسل المجدول نسخة من أمر العمل المنفذ للمحاسبة لحساب تكلفة الصيانة على ضوء ساعات العمل المستنفذة والمواد المستهلكة .

وبذلك تكتمل حلقة عمليات الصيانة عند هذا الحد . ​


----------



## خبير.ص (21 ديسمبر 2006)

احسنت وابدعتي الاخت الفاظلة على ماقدمتي من شرحات فيما يخص الصيانة الوقائية 
و كل التفاصيل العملية المطروحة و نتمنى ان الإخوة المشاركين قد استفادو من ما طرح
لان المحتوى كان جيد وينطوي على نقاط وخطوط عملية لمن كان يريد إنشاء مصلحة صيانة و تطبيق عملية الصيانة بطرق علمية وفقا لاهداف محددة مسبقا 
و الملفت للنظر انه الإعلام الآلي قد يسر عملية ادارة الصيانة بكل انواعها وفق برامج منها المتميز جدا CMMS or ERP
حيث يوجد الآن في السوق برامج كثيرة لإدارة الصيانة وإختيار واحد مها يعتمد على 
اولا تحديد اهداف الصيانة المطلوبة
ثانياحجم وكم العمليات المتداولة
ثالثا ......

Merci beaucoup ma sœur, pour toutes les explications que vous avez données pour éclaircir le sujet de la maintenance préventive

Thank you very much my sister, for all the explanations which you gave to clear up the subject of the preventive maintenance


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (1 يناير 2007)

شكراً لكل المعلومات
كما أن الصيانة الوقائية هي السبيل الأمثل لتفادي مشاكل اللآلات وأخطارها


----------



## samehnour (6 يناير 2007)

الصيانة الوقائية عادة ما تستخدم مع معظم المعدات ولكنها قد لا تكون الأمثل في بعض الاحيان. عندما تكون الآلة بسيطة وليست ذات أهمية وإصلاحها عند الكسر غير مكلف فإننا قد نقرر ألا نتبع معها الصيانة الوقائية وإنما نقوم بإصلاحها عند حدوث عطل. على سبيل المثال: مروحة التهوية في المنزل. هذه المروحة تحتاج تغيير رولمان بلي كل عدة سنوات ولكن هل من املعقول أن تكشف على الرولمان بلي كل سنة او ان تغيره دوريا كل ثلاث سنوات؟ لا. لماذا؟ لأن هذا يعتبر تضييع للوقت والمجهود في حين ان المروحة إذا تعطلت ليوم او يومين فلن تحدث مشكلة كبيرة

بعض المعدات يكون له قيمة عالية جدا مما يجعلنا نختار نظام الصيانة التبؤية باستخدام اجهزة قياس الاهتزازات والحرارة وإجراء تحليل للزيت كل فترة لاكتشاف الأعطال قبل وقوعها. وفي بعض الأحيان يتم تطبيق برنامج الصيانة الوقائية ودعمه بالصيانة التنبؤية. لماذا؟ لأن اجهزة الصيانة التنبؤية قد لا تكون كافية لاكتشاف كل الأعطال وكذلك فإن الصيانة الوقائية وحدها لن تمنع كل الأعطال قبل وقوعها لأن الأعطال لا تحدث كل فترة زمنية ثابتة وإنما قد تتبع منحنى التوزيع الطبيعي ولذلك فقد تحدث مشكلة بعد الصيانةا لوقائية بوقت قصير وهنا تظهر أهمية دعم الصيانة الوقائية بالصيانة التنبؤية

هذه بعض المقالات التي كتبتها حول الصيانة وبخاصة الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة
الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة- مقدمة
الصيانة الذاتية…..Autonomous Maintenance
أنشطة المجموعات الصغيرة
الفواقد الرئيسية وكيفية التخلص منها…..Six Big Losses
الصيانة المخططة…..Planned Maintenance
الفواقد المزمنة……Chronic Losses
البنية التحتية للصيانة - أولاَ: قطع الغيار
البنية التحتية للصيانة - ثانيا: معلومات ومستندات الصيانة


شكرا


----------



## samehnour (15 يناير 2007)

*الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة وإدارة الجودة الشاملة*

المهندس Almass77

نعم توجد أبحاث تربط بينهما. فهناك أبحاث أثبتت أن تطبيق كلاهما بالإضافة إلى 
Just In Time
يؤدي إلى نتائج أفضل لأن كلاً من هذه السياسات يعضد الآخر

هذه بعض الأبحاث في الموضوع

Ben-Daya, M. and Duffa, S. O., “Maintenance and quality: the missing link”, Journal of Quality in Maintenance Engineering, Vol. 1, No. 1, pp 20-26, 1995.

Cua, Kristy et al, “Relationships between the implementation of TQM, JIT and TPM and manufacturing performance”, Journal of Operations Management, Vol. 19, pp 675-694, 2001​.

Hansson, J., Backlund, F., Lycke, L., 2003. Managing commitment: increasing the odds for successful implementation of TQM, TPM or RCM. International Journal of Quality and Reliability Management 20 (9), 993-1008.​


----------



## samehnour (15 يناير 2007)

م. معاذ

بالطبع هذه ليست عملية سهلة وقد تفشل فيها. فإن لم يكن صاحب العمل حريصاً على تطوير العمل ولديه الفهم لمعنى أن طريقة ما حققت نجاحا في شركات كثيرة وعنده تفهم لمعنى التغيير فقد لا تجد وسيلة لإقناعه

بصفة عامة فإن مقولة "ثلاثين سنة" و"عشرون سنة" هذه لها أسباب. أولاً: في الحقيقة ستجد أنه خلال ثلاثين سنة لم يَِقس أحد أداء الصيانة ويقارنه بشركات مثيلة ولو كنا قِسناه لوجدنا اننا بحاجة للتحسين ثانياً: عندما تعمل بطريقة ما لمدة عشرات السنوات ولا تُغيرها فإنه يتولد لديك مقاومة عظيمة للتغيير

ولكن إذا كنت مهندس صيانة مثلا فإن لا تحتاج موافقة صاحب العمل -غالبا (؟)- للقيام بالصيانة الدورية بصورة جادة ومفيدة وكذلك قد تستطيع تحسين بيئة العمل والحفاظ على سجلات للصيانة. بمعنى أنك قد تستطيع تطوير بعض مهام الصيانة بدون أن يعترض صاحب العمل 

شكرا


----------



## محمود الهندي (16 يناير 2007)

إن أغلب أصحاب المنشأت الصناعية يحبون التوفير مما يجعلهم تفضيل طرق صيانة بدائية غير مكلفة 
على الرغم من أن الطرق الحديثة والتقنيات المستخدمة يمكنها توفير الكثير من الجهد والوقت وفي النهاية عند عملية الحساب النهائي سيجدها أوفر واجدي من الناحية المادية.


----------



## sail (30 أبريل 2007)

خطوات تطبيق الصيانة الصحيحة في منشأة

أولاً -المقدمة : وتشمل : تعريف الصيانة وأهميتها . 
نظرا للتكلفة الباهظة الرأسمالية لمكونات المشاريع التي تنفق حتى إكمال المشروع والتي تبلغ في معظم الأحيان ملايين الريالات . فمن البديهي أن تتم المحافظة على تلك المكونات الباهظة القيمة من جميع المؤثرات التي تؤدي إلى تلفها أو إنقاص عمرها الافتراضي . وتتم المحافظة على هذه المكونات بإجراء الصيانة الصحيحة المخططة والمدروسة لجميع مكونات المنشأة بدون استثناء . والمشكلة تكمن في بعض الأحيان أن إدارة المنشأة تتجاهل دور الصيانة الصحيحة بجميع أنواعها المختلفة بدافع تقليص المصروفات لزيادة الربح . 
وتلجأ في العادة إلى اعتماد نظام الصيانة التقليدية القديمة( الإسعافية ) وهي صيانة الإصلاح وقت حدوث العطل . وعندها تدفع أضعاف ما تم توفيره من أموال نتيجة تجاهل تطبيق الصيانة الصحيحة بجميع أنواعها. وقد تنبهت جميع الدول الصناعية لذلك وتخلت عن الاعتماد على نظام الصيانة الإسعافية منذ عهد الخمسينات وطورت برامج الصيانة لديها ليشمل جميع أنواع الصيانة الوقائية والتوقعية والرقابية والإنتاجية وغيرها من الأنواع المختلفة التي تضمن الحفاظ على مكونات المنشأة وزيادة عمرها الافتراضي وجودة وزيادة الإنتاج . 
وفي هذا البحث سوف نلقي الضوء عن الطريقة الصحيحة لتطبيق الصيانة بجميع أنواعها على مكونات المنشأة المختلفة . 
وفي البداية دعونا نتعرف على المعنى الصحيح للصيانة MAINTENANCE ) ) 
معرفة المعنى الصحيح للصيانة : 
هي: عبارة عن مجموعة الإجراءات وسلسلة العمليات المستمرة التي يجب القيام بها بهدف وضع الآلة في وضع الاستعداد التام للعمل. 
معرفة أهمية وأهداف الصيانة : 
والصيانة عملية مستمرة حتى في حالة وقوف العملية الإنتاجية للآلة حيث تتعرض أجزاء الآلات والمعدات وأجهزة الإنتاج للأعطال مثل التآكل والتلف والصدأ خلال فترة عمرها التشغيلي . 

ويبرز الدور المهم لعمليات الصيانة في تحقيق الأهداف الآتية : 
أ - المحافظة الدائمة على الحالة الجيدة للآلة والمعدات وضمان حسن الأداء وبالتالي جودة الإنتاج . 
ب - الإقلال من حدوث الأعطال وما تسببه من خسارة اقتصادية لعملية الإنتاج نتيجة لتوقف الإنتاج وتكاليف إعادة التشغيل . 
ج - زيادة العمر الافتراضي للآلات وبالتالي الحصول على عائد اقتصادي أكثر جدوى . 
د - تحقيق ظروف تشغيل مستقرة وبالتالي زيادة شروط ومناخ السلامة الصناعية لمواقع العمل . 
وغيرها من الأهداف حسب مواقع العمل المختلفة . 

ثانياً- معرفة أنواع الصيانة . 

تنقسم أعمال الصيانة حسب نوع العمل إلى الآتي : 

ا- الصيانة الوقائية PREVENTIVE MAINTENANCE : 
هي مجموعة الفحوصات والخدمات التي تتم بصفة دورية وحسب خطة زمنية موضوعة ( تحدد من قبل مصنعي الآلة أو من قبل الفنيين ذو الخبرة القائمين بالصيانة ) لمعالجة القصور إن وجد قبل وقوع العطل أو التوقف عن العمل . 
وتتم عمليات الصيانة الوقائية يوميا وأسبوعيا وشهريا حيث الفحص الدوري الظاهري لأجزاء ووحدات الآلة وأجراء عمليات التنظيف والتشحيم والتزيت وتغير بعض الأجزاء البسيطة إذا لزم ذلك . 

ب-الصيانة التصحيحية أو العلاجية المخططة CORRECTIVE MAINTENANCE : 
هي مجموعة العمليات التي تتم لإصلاح الآلات حسب خطة زمنية موضوعة ( تحدد من قبل مصنعي الآلة أو من قبل الفنيين ذو الخبرة القائمين بالصيانة ) ويتم فيها : 
- تغير الأجزاء التالفة أو الأجزاء التي انتهى عمرها الافتراضي . 
-إجراء عمليات الإصلاح على بعض الأجزاء بهدف إعادة استعمالها مرة أخرى مثل إصلاح الجزء المتآكل أو المتشقق جزئيا باللحام . 
-إجراء عمليات الضبط والمعايرة لبعض أجزاء الآلة التي تحتاج إلى ذلك . 

ج – الصيانة الاسعافية أو الطارئة : 
هي مجموعة العمليات التي تتم لإصلاح الآلات نتيجة لحدوث تلف مفاجئ يؤدي إلى وقوف الآلة الغير مخطط لها . وعادة ما يكون سبب هذا العطل من عدم إتباع تعليمات المصّنع ( التشغيل الخاطئ) أو عدم تطبيق الصيانة الوقائية الصحيحة . 

ثالثا – خطوات تطبيق الصيانة : 
قبل البدء في سرد خطوات تطبيق الصيانة لابد أن نذكر أنه من واجبات الإدارة المسئولة عن المنشأة اختيار الشخص المسئول عن الصيانة أولا ، وهو الشخص الذي سوف يحمل على عاتقه عبء تنفيذ هذه الخطوات ويتم دعمه بالكامل من قبل الإدارة لتذليل كل الصعوبات التي قد تعترض تنفيذ خطوات تطبيق الصيانة . 

ونلخص خطوات تطبيق الصيانة الصحيحة فيما يلي : 

-1تحديد الآلات والأجهزة المراد صيانتها: 
يتم حصر جميع مكونات المنشأة التي تحتاج إلى صيانة وترتيبها حسب الأهمية . 
في جدول أولي يوضح مواصفات المكونات وعددها وموقعها في المنشأة وغيرها من المعلومات المهمة اللازمة للتعرف على كل مكون من مكونات المنشأة . 

-2التأكد من توفر جميع كتالوجات المصّنع: 
إن توفر جميع كتالوجات المصّنع الخاصة بالتشغيل والصيانة وقطع الغيار لجميع المكونات المراد عمل الصيانة لها من أهم الأمور التي يجب عدم إغفالها في تطبيق عمليات الصيانة . إذ أن المصّنع عادة ما يقوم بذكر جميع التعليمات المهمة التي تخص طريقة التشغيل الصحيحة وعمليات الصيانة وقطع الغيار في هذه الكتالوجات . وفي حالة عدم وجود كتالوجات المورد أو المصّنع يتبع آلاتي : 

-مخاطبة المورد أو المصّنع للحصول على الكتالوجات اللازمة. 
-في حالة تعذر الحصول على الكتالوجات أو أن وقت الحصول عليها طويل فانه يتم مخاطبة أو زيارة أي منشأه مماثلة ومحاولة الحصول على خطه الصيانة للآلات والمعدات المماثلة . 
-إن تعذر وجود منشأه مماثلة يتم الاستفادة بخبراء الصيانة الموجودين في المنشأة أو خارجها. 

-3تحديد عمليات الصيانة : 
يتم الاطلاع على كل تعليمات المورد والشركة الصانعة المذكورة في الكتالوجات الخاصة بالصيانة ، لأن المصّنع أو المورد هو الجهة الموثوقة التي يستطيع فريق الصيانة الاعتماد عليها في تطبيق عمليات الصيانة الوقائية والإصلاحية وطلب قطع الغيار . ويستلزم ذلك أن يكون فريق الصيانة على إطلاع دائم ومستمر بهذه الكتالوجات وقراءتها واستيعابها قبل البدء في أعمال الصيانة والرجوع إليها كل ما دعت الحاجة لذلك. 
ويقصد بعمليات الصيانة : كل إجراء لابد أن يقوم به فريق الصيانة نحو جزء معين في الآلة . 

-4عمل نماذج وجداول الصيانة : 
بعد تحديد عمليات الصيانة يتم تفريغ عمليات الصيانة في نماذج يتم تصميمها حسب نوع الأعمال (أنظر الشكل رقم ) . فالأعمال اليومية يتم تجميعها في نموذج واحد لكل آلة ، والأعمال الأسبوعية يتم تجميعها أيضا في نموذج واحد ، والشهرية وهكذا . 
ويتم إعطاءها إلى فريق الصيانة للبدء في تنفيذ العمليات المذكورة فيها . ويتم إرجاعها إلى مسئول الصيانة للنظر في الملاحظات المدونة فيها إن وجد ، وإجراء اللازم نحوها ثم يتم حفظها في السجلات الخاصة بالآلة . 

-5 عمل خطة الصيانة : 
بعد ما تم حصر جميع عمليات الصيانة المطلوبة لجميع مكونات المنشأة وتمت معرفة أنواع الصيانة لكل عملية . يتم وضع تصور مستقبلي لعمليات الصيانة بعمل خطة صيانة زمنية ( شهرية- سنوية ) للآلات تحدد فيها مواعيد الصيانة المختلفة لكل آله حسب تعليمات الشركة الصانعة ويراعى أيضا الآتي : 
توفر العمالة .
توفر قطع الغيار والعدد والأدوات اللازمة .
أوقات الذروة والمواسم .
إجازات الأعياد وإجازات الفنيين .
وغيرها من العوامل المؤثرة في عمليات الصيانة . ويتم ترتيب أوقات إنجازها على مخطط أشهر السنة الكاملة . 

-6اختيار وتدريب العمالة الفنية : 
من أهم العناصر التي ترفع كفاءة عملية الصيانة للمعدات وخفض تكاليفها هو عنصر العمالة المدربة لإعمال الصيانة ، فبعد استحداث خطة الصيانة يكون على مسئول الصيانة انتقاء الأفراد الذين يتوسم فيهم القدرة على استيعاب الأشياء ومكونات الوحدات والمعدات و القدرة على تمييز الأعطال وأسبابها وإصلاحها وعمل البرامج اللازمة لتدريبهم على المعدات ذاتها وعلى كيفيه إنجاز أعمال الصيانة في وقت قصير مما يقلل فترة توقف العمل كما يقلل الخسائر في الإنتاج وغير ذلك . 
كما أن العمالة المدربة على الصيانة تخفض كمية قطع الغيار المستخدمة وذلك بالكشف على الوحدات ومعرفة ما يمكن استبداله وما يتم تنظيفه وإصلاحه وتركيبه بالآلة مرة أخرى . 
واستخدام العمالة المدربة لأدوات الفك والتركيب يجب أن يتم دائما على أسس سليمة مما يوفر في استهلاك هذه الأدوات . كما يوفر أيضا في قطع غيار المعدات تحت الصيانة وذلك مثلا عند استخدام المطارق في الطرق على أجزاء مختلفة من الآلة بغرض الفك أو التركيب مما يؤدي إلى تلف أجزاء منها أثناء أجراء الصيانة وهذا ما تفعله العمالة غير المدربة

ونستخلص من ذلك أن استخدام العمالة المدربة يؤدى إلى ما يلي : 
رفع كفاءة تشغيل الوحدات 
تقليل التلفيات أثناء عملية الصيانة 
تقليل قطع الغيار المستهلكة 
تقليل الوقت اللازم للصيانة وإتمامه في التاريخ المحدد طبقا للجداول. 
الاستعداد التام لمواجهة الظروف الطارئة والحالات الحرجة . 
وتعتمد تخصصات العمالة الفنية لقسم الصيانة على ونوعية الآلات ونشاط المنشأة 
وعلى آية حال لا بد أن تتوفر العمالة بجميع التخصصات اللازمة ( كماً وكيفاً) لتنفيذ أعمال الصيانة على الوجه المطلوب . 

-7توفير قطع الغيار :- 
من المعروف أن كل جزء في الآلة يؤدى وظيفته خلال فتره عمره الافتراضي وذلك عند تشغيل الآلة تحت الظروف وبالشروط المحددة من قبل مصنع الآلة ، ومما لاشك فيه أن توفر المواد مثل ( زيوت شحومات وأسلاك مواد تنظيف ....... الخ ) وكذلك قطع الغيار اللازمة له تأثير مباشر في نجاح خطط الصيانة الموضوعة في المنشأة وتنفيذها في تواريخها المحددة دون تأجيل . ويؤدي عدم توفر قطع الغيار إلى زيادة الأعطال وتفاقمها وزيادة مدة خروج الآلة عن العمل وبالتالي يؤثر ذلك في النهاية على ضعف الإنتاج وجودته . ولتوفير قطع الغيار لابد من اتباع خطة شراء مدروسة ومخططة تعتمد على الأتي : 

ا- تحديد أنواع قطع الغيار : 

يمكن تصنيف أنواع قطع الغيار حسب التالي : 
-قطع غيار أساسية في الآلة أو ثانوية . 
-قطع غيار ذات عمر افتراضي كبير أو صغير
ب- تحديد حجم الاحتياج من قطع الغيار : 
في البداية يمكن تحديد قطع الغيار التي يجب أن تتوفر في المنشأة من كتالوجات المصّنع الخاصة بقطع الغيار إذ أن معظم المصّنعين يقوموا بتحديد الحد الأدنى لتواجد قطع الغيار وخاصة الاستهلاكية منها في الكتالوجات الخاصة بقطع الغيار ، وفي حالة عدم وجود هذه المعلومات في الكتالوج فإنه يتم متابعة الآلات خلال ساعات تشغيلها ومن واقع ملف الصيانة الخاص بها يتم معرفة المعدلات الفعلية لاستهلاك قطع الغيار 
ويمكن حساب الكمية المطلوبة في السنة من أي جزء من الآلة حسابيا وذلك بتطبيق المعادلة الآتية : 
عدد القطع المطلوبة في السنة = العمل اليومي الفعلي X العمل الفعلية في السنة )/ متوسط العمر الاستهلاكي للجزء .
مثال : 
إذا كان متوسط العمر الاستهلاكي لمحمل المحور ( Shaft Bearing ) هو 500 ساعة وعدد ساعات العمل الفعلية للآلة في اليوم هو 6 ساعات وعدد أيام العمل الفعلية في السنة 300 يوم . 
فيكون عدد المحامل اللازمة لتغطية احتياجات الآلة في السنة باستخدام المعادلة السابقة : 

عدد المحامل في السنة = 6 * 300 / 500 = 3.6 حوالي 4 محامل 

ج- تحديد حجم الطلب الاقتصادي لمخزون قطع الغيار: 
وبعد تحديد حجم الاستهلاك السنوي يتم تحديد حجم الطلب الاقتصادي لمخزون قطع الغيار والذي يعتمد على قيم عديدة لابد من توفرها منها تكلفة أوامر التوريد في السنة وتكلفة التخزين وحجم الاستهلاك. 
ويمكن وضع سياسة عامة لتخزين قطع الغيار لحين توفر المعلومات الخاصة بحساب المعدل الاقتصادي للتخزين ، تتلخص في أن القطع المتوفرة محليا لا يتم شراؤها وتخزينها في مخزن المنشأة لأنه يسهل شراؤها في أي وقت . أما القطع التي لا تتوفر محليا والتي تحتاج الوقت الطويل لتوريدها فانه يتم طلب المهم منها وخاصة ذات الاستهلاك الكثير وتخزينها في المنشأة لحين الحاجة . أما عن طلب القطع الأخرى فانه يتم شراؤها عندما يحين وقت الحاجة إليها حسب خطة الصيانة . 

-8العدد والأدوات : 
مما لاشك فيه أن توفر العدد اللازمة لعمليات الصيانة المختلفة له تأثير مباشر في نجاح خطط الصيانة الموضوعة للموقع وتنفيذها في الوقت المحدد لها دون أي تأخير . 
ويتم تحديد العدد والأدوات المناسبة واللازمة لكل عمل من واقع تعليمات المصنعين أو من واقع الخبرة والتجربة ، ويتم تسجيلها في نماذج خاصة تحفظ في السجلات الخاصة بالصيانة. 
بل أن وجود عدد متنوعة ومتطورة ( مثلا مفاتيح هيدروليكية ) يكون له التأثير المباشر في تسريع وقت فك القطعة ووقت تركيبها مرة أخرى وصيانتها ، والذي يؤدي في النهاية إلى تخفيض أوقات إنجاز عمليات الصيانة وبالتالي يزيد من أوقات التشغيل . 
ولا بد من وجود أجهزة قياس متطورة (مثل أجهزة قياس الحرارة -الرطوبة -الاهتزازات …. وغيرها ، للتعرف على حالة الآلة أثناء تنفيذ إجراءات الفحص الدوري أو الصيانة التصحيحية . 

-9 عمل واستحداث نظام تسجيل المعلومات : 
لابد أن يكون لدي إدارة الصيانة نظام كامل لتسجيل كل عمليات الصيانة بكل تفاصيلها الدقيقة التي تقوم بها خلال فترة عمر الآلة . حيث أن المعلومات التي تسجل في هذا النظام هي التي تكون بمثابة المرجع الأول والأخير لتقارير الصيانة التي يتم رفعها للإدارة وتقدير الموازنات وخطة الصيانة وشراء قطع الغيار وخطة المراقبة غيرها من الأمور التنظيمية الأخرى . 

ومن الأنظمة المفيدة التي تضمن تنظيم وتسجيل عمليات الصيانة هو استخدام نظام أمر العمل : 

ما هو أمر العمل ؟
هو الوثيقة التي تخول فني الصيانة البدء في إجراء الصيانة . ويتم إصداره من مسئول الصيانة . 

فوائد نظام أمر العمل : 
-1توضيح العمل المراد إنجازه . 
-2توضيح العمل المنجز . 

-3رصد عمالة وزمن العمل المنجز . 
-4 رصد المواد المستخدمة في العمل المنجز . 
-5رصد تكلفة العمل المنجز . 
ونسرد باختصار دورة أمر العمل التي تبدأ عند الحاجة إلى إنجاز أي عمل من أعمال الصيانة المختلفة : 
-يتم أولاً تملية نموذج أمر العمل (يدويا أو آليا حسب نوع النظام المستخدم ) من قبل مسئول الصيانة وتوضيح العمل المراد إنجازه . 
- ويتم إرساله إلى مشرف العمال في فريق الصيانة لإنجاز العمل . وبعد ما يقوم فريق الصيانة بإنجاز العمل المطلوب . يقوم مشرف العمال أو من ينوب عنة بكتابة العمل المنجز وقطع الغيار والمواد المستهلكة إن وجد ، وأسماء العمال وعدد ساعات العمل في الأماكن المحددة لذلك في نموذج أمر العمل المذكور . 
-ويقوم مشرف العمال بالتوقيع على صحة المعلومات وإرساله مرة أخرى إلى مسئول الصيانة الذي يقوم بالإطلاع عليه وإرساله إلى قسم التسجيل في قسم الصيانة . 

-10تنظيم الأعمال وتوزيع المسئوليات : 
التنظيم من الناحية الفنية : إن من أفضل الأنظمة التي تضمن تنظيم أعمال الصيانة من الناحية الفنية هي عمل بطاقات وصف لجميع أعمال الصيانة الكبيرة منها والصغيرة. ولا بد أن تشمل هذه البطاقات على الأقل على الآتي : 
عناصر العمل المراد إنجازه . 
الوقت المطلوب لإنجاز كل عنصر . 
جميع العدد والأدوات المطلوبة لإجراء العمل . 
عدد العمالة المطلوب لإنجاز العمل . 
جميع قطع الغيار المتوقع احتياجها لإنجاز العمل . 
ولهذه البطاقات فوائد كبيرة حيث أنها تعتبر من المراجع الهامة لفريق الصيانة عند تنفيذ الأعمال و عمل خطة الصيانة و تقديرات حسابات العمل الإضافي وغيرها من الأمور 
التنظيم من الناحية الإدارية : توضيح الهيكل التنظيمي للمنشأة لجميع العاملين في قسم الصيانة لمعرفة مسميات الوظائف في كل قسم ودرجة تبعية كل وظيفة إلى الأخرى . ويجري توزيع العاملين في قسم الصيانة على هذه الوظائف وتعريف كل موظف بمسئوليات ومهام هذه الوظيفة . 
اختيار الأشخاص لأداء الأعمال ، توزيع المسئوليات والأعمال ، وإصدار أوامر العمل ... وغيرها من الأعمال التنظيمية التي تضمن سير عمليات الصيانة في المنشأة . 
والجدير بالذكر أنه كلما حافظت المنشأة على تنظيم أعمال الصيانة كلما أدى ذلك إلى نجاح عمليات الصيانة في المنشأة وتحقيق أهدافها . 

-11مراقبة تنفيذ الخطة : 

ويقصد بالمراقبة : 
-1تحديد الاختلافات بين ما تم تحديده في خطة الصيانة وبين ما تم إنجازه بالفعل ويتم ذلك بإصدار تقرير شهري عن جميع إنجازات أعمال الصيانة ومقارنتها بالأعمال الموضوعة بالخطة مسبقا . 

-2تحديد وتحليل أسباب الاختلاف: 
تتم دراسة أسباب الاختلافات من قبل مسئولي الصيانة ( مثلا تقصير وإهمال فريق الصيانة ، نقص أو زيادة في العمالة, نقص في الأدوات والعدد ، عدم توفر قطع الغيار وغيرها.( 

-3 ثم اتخاذ الإجراءات التصحيحية لذلك : 
بمجرد أن بتعرف مسئولي الصيانة عن أسباب الفروق ، فينبغي أن يتخذ جميع الإجراءات التصحيحية الممكنة لإنهاء هذه الأسباب . ويمكن رفع التوصيات ومتطلبات الإجراءات التصحيحية للأقسام المختلفة ذات العلاقة في المنشأة للمساهمة في إنهاء هذه الأسباب .


----------



## magdy100 (13 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير أختنا الكريمة على هذا الموضوع المفيد جد والمعروض بأسلوب فائق


----------



## bazokka (13 مايو 2007)

ايه يا اخى المجهود الجبار ده ربنا يباركلك وتزيدنا من علمك


----------



## معتصم شومل (5 يونيو 2007)

*م. معتصم شومل*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أريد مواضيع عن تكنولوجيا الصيانة أي الطرق الحديثة المتبعة في عمليات الصيانة


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (5 يونيو 2007)

شكرا علي هذا الموضوع المفيد


----------



## الذيب الأول (10 يونيو 2007)

*جميل..*

السلام عليكم

الله يعطيكم العافية اخواني والله المواضيع كلها مفيده وبصراحه انا استفدت منها كثير ..

وبإنتظار الأخت (( صناعة المعمار )) في تكميل باقي موضوعها الرائع..

وشكرا...


أبو أحمد...


----------



## خبير.ص (11 يونيو 2007)

sail قال:


> خطوات تطبيق الصيانة الصحيحة في منشأة
> 
> أولاً -المقدمة : وتشمل : تعريف الصيانة وأهميتها .
> نظرا للتكلفة الباهظة الرأسمالية لمكونات المشاريع التي تنفق حتى إكمال المشروع والتي تبلغ في معظم الأحيان ملايين الريالات . فمن البديهي أن تتم المحافظة على تلك المكونات الباهظة القيمة من جميع المؤثرات التي تؤدي إلى تلفها أو إنقاص عمرها الافتراضي . وتتم المحافظة على هذه المكونات بإجراء الصيانة الصحيحة المخططة والمدروسة لجميع مكونات المنشأة بدون استثناء . والمشكلة تكمن في بعض الأحيان أن إدارة المنشأة تتجاهل دور الصيانة الصحيحة بجميع أنواعها المختلفة بدافع تقليص المصروفات لزيادة الربح .
> ...




احسنت يا رجل 
طرحك ملخص ,شامل ودقيق في خطوطه العريضة


----------



## sail (11 يونيو 2007)

شكر اخى nouar على الاشادة


----------



## Hamdallah (13 يونيو 2007)

الزملاء
موضوع جيد ويستحق الكتابة والمواصلة ولكن اقول لمن يكيل المدح والثناء حتى يعد عدد رسائل ويصبح متميز ( ليس هكذا تورد الابل) بالعمل والمشاركة العلمية وتعليق المنطقي لان العرب كافة من سبته ومليله في المغرب العربي الى حلب وكسب في المشرق يسخرون عشرات لا بل مئات المحطات لأضهار وتصوير الرؤساء والملوك والوزراء والمدح وتصوير انجازاتهم علينا نحن معشر المثقفين التحرر من هذا النمط الممل . وشكرا


----------



## خبير.ص (14 يونيو 2007)

Hamdallah قال:


> الزملاء
> موضوع جيد ويستحق الكتابة والمواصلة ولكن اقول لمن يكيل المدح والثناء حتى يعد عدد رسائل ويصبح متميز ( ليس هكذا تورد الابل) بالعمل والمشاركة العلمية وتعليق المنطقي لان العرب كافة من سبته ومليله في المغرب العربي الى حلب وكسب في المشرق يسخرون عشرات لا بل مئات المحطات لأضهار وتصوير الرؤساء والملوك والوزراء والمدح وتصوير انجازاتهم علينا نحن معشر المثقفين التحرر من هذا النمط الممل . وشكرا



لدينا مواضيع شاركنا بها في هذا المنتدى يا اخي العزيز و اعتقد انها قيمة في اطار الوقت المتاح 
كما انه كان بودي ان اثري هذا الموضوع لكن الاخوة و الاخت صناعة المعمار حفضها الله قد اثرو الموضوع كما قلت في خطوطه العريضة وتحتاج الكثير من النقاط الى التوضيح و الثراء اكثر 
امثلة 
نموذج طلب عمل 
نموذج امر العمل 
نماذج عن التقارير اليومية الاسبوعية و الشهرية 
واذا قلنا نماذج فالهدف هو وضع قاعدة بينات تمكنك من تحاليل مختلفة تساهم في معرفة حالة الصيانة , حالة الالات , وضع اهداف , اتخاذ القرارات المناسبة ....


----------



## تويكس (21 يونيو 2007)

thanx very very very much


----------



## lateef (21 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيكم على هذا الوعي والتركيز والافادة والي الامام


----------



## eng.alkurd (24 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك علي الموضوع الجيد


----------



## Al Hashimi (27 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن كتاب عن الصيانة الوقائية لمولد كهربائي؟


----------



## drdabm (28 يونيو 2007)

*Plan de maintenance de groupe électrogène*

*Niveau d’inspection 1*


Condition générale de l’unité
Circuit de refroidissement (courroies, boyaux, radiateur et antigel
Circuit d’alimentation en carburant
Système de ventilation dans la pièce (volets, thermostat
Système d’admission d’air et système d’échappement
Circuit de lubrification du moteur
Circuit de démarrage et batteries
Circuit de protection du moteur
Génératrice, panneau de contrôle et inverseur automatique
Chauffe-moteur et chargeur à batterie
Fonctionnement du moteur et de la génératrice avec ou sans charge
*Niveau d’inspection 2 *
Circuit de carburant ( remplacer filtres, inspecter filtre à l’air
Circuit de lubrification ( changer filtre et huile moteur, nettoyer filtre de ventilation du carter
Sur moteur au gaz(remplacer bougies, pointe et condensateur
Ajustement des soupapes 500 heures et plus
Inspection du turbo
Génératrice : vérifier voltage, filage et graisser coussinet arrière
Pièces nécessaires et liquide incluant additifs, filtres à carburant et à l’huile, huile moteur 
L’antigel et filtre à l’air n’est pas inclus


----------



## Mmervat (6 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وجزا الله الجميع كل خير على هذه الدراسه والتحليل


----------



## ريمون عدلي (7 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لك استاذتي المشرفه المهندسه صناعة المعمار موضوع متميز من شخصيه متميزه الف شكر
اني في انتظار المزيد


----------



## محمد الكيميائي (8 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لكل من : 
كل التقدير والاحترام لمشرفتنا المحترمة والمتألقة جدا (صناعة المعمار) على تقديم هدا السرد الجيد لموضوع الصيانة الوقائية
والأخ مكاوي


----------



## ahmedsuez (31 أغسطس 2007)

الله يبارك فى جميع المسلمين


----------



## علي داود (1 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات


----------



## أبو شيرين (7 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لكي اختنا الكريمة ، الموضوع جميل ومفيد


----------



## علي داود (5 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لكل المشاركين


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (7 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكورة اختي ورمضان كريم


----------



## ahmadd (27 نوفمبر 2007)

thxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mahmoudelemam76 (27 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء على هذه المعلومات الجيدة والعرض الجيد


----------



## بو مشاري (27 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على لك صناعة المعمار


----------



## mahmoudelemam76 (28 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخ/ مكاوى 
معلومات قيمة نحن كنا نطبق هذا النوع من الصيانة بدون الإسم 
وكان الحافز هو أن صاحب المصنع يربط العلاوة السنوية بالإنتاج
بمعنى إن لم تكن زيادة الإنتاج أقل من 10% تكون الزيادة 7 جنيهات 
10% أو أكثر تكون الزيادة تزيد على 16% السنة الماضية كانت 25%
كانت الزيادة فى الإنتاج 12% فمن هنا اصبح هدف الجميع من عمال وفنيين
ومهندسين زيادة الإنتاج


----------



## mahmoudelemam76 (28 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
الأخت المشرفة بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمة والسرد الجميل 
ولكن أنا عندى مشكلة أن المصنع باستمرار شغال لطلبيات لدرجة أننا أصبحنا
فقط صيانةأعطال فقط والصيانة الوقائية لدينا أصبحت تشحيم ومتابعة الصوت والاهتزازات
والنظافة أما فحص أى جزء من الخط فمشكلة بسبب الطلبيات وهذا طوال العام


----------



## خالد1390 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكورين وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## mahmoudelemam76 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيكم على هذا التعاون


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (22 فبراير 2008)




----------



## جمال ابراهيم (23 فبراير 2008)

مشكور جدا ياخي وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## محتسب (23 فبراير 2008)

نحن شركاء اربعة لنا محل على الشارع الرئيسى ؤمخازن في شارع فرعي وعملنا هو بيع وصيانة وتركيب المكيفات وتصليح الغسالات والثلاجات هل يوجد لديكم لمثل حالتنا هذه نظام ادارة معين بالمناسبة نحن اخوة


----------



## uday12 (5 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
اشكرككم على هذه الايضاحات 
اخوك


----------



## o0-Engineer-0o (5 مارس 2008)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## adham4000 (5 مارس 2008)

موضوع مهم جدا ... شكرا لك


----------



## nasserf (9 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا ( صناعة المعمار ) وارجو ان تزودينى بالنماذج الخاصة باوامر العمل وكل ماله علاقة فى توثيق حركة العمل فى صيانة المنشأة وخاصة المستشفيات مع جزيل الشكر,,,


----------



## يوسف مسامح (10 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء على هذه المعلومات القيمة وأخص بالذكرالأخت صناعة المعمار وجعل الله عملكم خالصاً لوجه الله وفقكم الله للمزيد


----------



## mohabd28eg (4 أبريل 2008)

الاخت العزيزه شكرا علي المعلومات القيمه


----------



## mohabd28eg (4 أبريل 2008)

مشكوررررررررررر خالص


----------



## خالد1390 (6 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
نرجو الاكثار من الملفات التي تتحدث عن الصيانة وخاصة الوقائية منها
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## 2ben (11 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
أشكركم إخواني على هذا المجهود وأرجو منكم مساعدتي في البحث عن كتب أو بحوث في 
Preventive Maintenance باللغة الفرنسية 
وشكرا.


----------



## AMARI (7 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## AMARI (7 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## AMARI (7 أغسطس 2008)

الله يجزيكم خير


----------



## هشام أبو الخير (7 أغسطس 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## هشام أبو الخير (7 أغسطس 2008)

:14:ولمزيد من الفائدة اليكم هذا الملف 
بس لا تنسوني من الدعاء:7:


----------



## هشام أبو الخير (7 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم مشاركتي اليوم في موضوع مهم جدا يهم الجميع 
وهو خاص بصيانة السيارات واليكم الملف المرفق بذلك 
المهم كما اتفقنا الدعاء لي بالعفو والعافية وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## wehave (29 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والله فعلا جهد يستحق الشكر ....والله مكنتش نعرف انه يوجد منتدي متميز يجمع المهنديسين الصناعيين ...يتناقشون ويطرحون المواضيع العلمية المفيدة ...جزاكم الله خيرا ...وارجو ان أكون عضوا متميزا معكم....اخوكم طالب في قسم الميكانيكا شعبة صناعيه جامعة الفاتح ...... ليبيا


----------



## shadyqamar (6 ديسمبر 2008)

thank you for this information


----------



## shadyqamar (7 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل والله يجزيك خيرا


----------



## محمدالقبالي (10 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم على هذا الموضوع الممتاز


----------



## علي داود (14 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك علي هذا الموضوع والله لا يحرمك اجره


----------



## Eng.maher (28 فبراير 2009)

مسا الخير 
انا بتشكركم على هدا الموضوع المهم والمفيد 
وأنا عندي سؤال بسيط 
كيف يمكن تنظيم عمليات الصيانة في المستشفيات ( أقسام الصيانة في المستشفيات )


----------



## اكرم جبار (1 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا معلومات يجب اخذها بنضر الاعتبار


----------



## eng_za (9 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله

ما شاء الله موضوع قيم فعلا ومفيد وخصوصا للمهندس المبتدئ في عمليات التشغيل والصيانه ولكن اريد منكم كيف تنفيذ هذه البرامج علي الكمبيوتر وعلي اي برنامج من برامج الكمبيوتر 

حيث انني حديثة العمل في هذا المجال واقوم الان بإعداد برامج صيانه خاصه لمحطه معالجه مياه الصرف الصحي 

واريد ان اضع هذه البرامج بشكل عملي جيد علي الكمبيوتر 
فما هي البرامج الخاصه لذلك 

ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## ياسر لاشين (16 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووور على الموضوع الأكثر من رائع


----------



## A.MEGUD (4 أبريل 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## نبيل الريان (1 مايو 2009)

موضوع جميل ومفيد وشامل
يعطيك العافيه


----------



## علي داود (9 مايو 2009)

الصيانة ديمومة العمل فتعتبر الصيانة من اهم البرامج الموضوعة للعمل والانتاج بكل انواعه


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (10 مايو 2009)

موضوع جميل ومفيد وشامل


----------



## القيصرY (12 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

ماشاء الله تبارك الله.

الله يبارك في كل القائمين على هذا الموضوع .
الموضوع مهم جدآ أنا طالب في كلية الهندسة الصناعية بجامعة جازان و بصراحه استفدت من الموضوع كثير جدآ كوني عندي مادة تدريب ميداني . وكان التدريب في أحد المستشفيات .

الموضوع جدآ حلو وقيم .

ولكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان.

الله يوفق الجميع لما يحبه ويرضاه .


وجزاكم الله كل خير ..​


----------



## maayad69 (13 مايو 2009)

نأمل منكم المساعدة فى وضع صيانةوقائية للإنارة الخارجية والداخلية للمنشأة
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## kinghse (11 أكتوبر 2009)

baraka alah fikkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## engr.amin (13 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## Faisalqp (18 أكتوبر 2009)

Thank you for this subject , and what about RCM


----------



## اكرم جبار (19 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك انا اعتبر الصيانه قلب الاعمال الهندسيه


----------



## eng. ahmed elkady (21 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع ونفعنا الله بهذا العلم


----------



## mahmoudelemam76 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

please collect all paragraphs in one page
many thanks for your greet effort


----------



## eng_yousri (23 فبراير 2010)

شكرا للاخت المهندسة صناعة المعمار على الموضوع الجيد والهمة وتحية الى كل الشباب


----------



## Eng.IMSE (27 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمةالله وبركاته
جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## صقار1 (17 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك من ساهم في توعية الناس


----------



## ksmksam (9 يونيو 2010)

ياخوان اذا في احد عنده برنامج صيانة وقائية نسخة مفتوحة ياريت يعطيني اياها
عندي 42 ماكنة ومش عارف اتبع الورق


----------



## محمد اسامة خ سعيد (3 يوليو 2010)

مشكورة صاحبة المقال


----------



## هيرو2 (26 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سالم عقيل (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً لكم 
ودمتم متألقين


----------



## منير بر (26 نوفمبر 2010)

أٍجو المساعدة في الحصول على كتاب يحتوي على دارت التحكم ودارات الإستطاعة باللغة العربية أو الفرنسية


----------



## 7mosmega (19 ديسمبر 2010)

thank u


----------



## ASHRAF_AWAD_1979 (6 مايو 2011)

شكرا موضوع جميل جدا


----------



## khaledshboul (7 مايو 2011)

thanks


----------



## محمود كمال امين (30 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## Eng.Ata (6 يونيو 2011)

Good information...........thank you


----------



## maagdy (16 يونيو 2011)

يرتبط بهذا الموضوع بنوع اخر شهير هو برنامج الصيانة الانتاجية الشاملة ويمكن مراجعته على الرابط ادناه

http://edara-eg.net/new_page_16.htm


----------



## أبوعماروجاسر (20 أغسطس 2011)

والله إحنا مع كل المكتوب وعايزين مهندسين صيانة بجد وأشملها صيانة الفنادق والمستشفيات عشان بتجمع معظم الأعمال ياريت نهتم بيها بجد


----------



## nawalzedan (10 سبتمبر 2011)

ممتاز ....ممتاز ....ممتاز ....ممتاز ....ممتاز ....ممتاز ....ممتاز ....ممتاز ....ممتاز ....


----------



## nawalzedan (10 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور 
موضوع ممتاز


----------



## nawalzedan (10 سبتمبر 2011)

يا سلام


----------



## MERE_LAND (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع​*


----------



## yaseen.khbory (23 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع جميل شكرا


----------



## يوسف حاتم (3 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرنا الجزيل الى صناعة المعمار واود ان اوضح ان الصيانة الوقائية لة دور كبير في اطالة عمر الجهاز حتى لو كان الجهاز صغير والصيانة الوقائية والدورية هو شي مهم لكل فني ومهندس مخلص في عملة وفقكم الله لمى يحبة ويرضاة


----------



## ahmed khalifa (9 نوفمبر 2011)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## الارقم امير (14 نوفمبر 2011)

الشكر كل الشكر لهذه المواضيع القيمه والهامه لعمل الصيانات


----------



## sosogemo (11 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## nada khalifa (3 يناير 2012)

يا ريت لو سمحتوا حد يعرفنا اية السوفت وبر اللى ممكن الواحد يستخدمها فى مصنع حديد وصلب فى هذا المجال


----------



## nofal (30 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## غناتك (21 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
يعطيكم العافية


----------



## مهندس الوطنية (11 يوليو 2012)

الله يجزاك كل الخير


----------



## ابراهيم يوسف مهندس (13 يوليو 2012)

*بسم الله ماشاء الله جزاكم الله كل خير عن ماقدمتموه لنا من فوائد كثيره جدا ... وأدعوا الله ان يجعله جميعا فى ميزان حسناتكم .
*


----------



## The friend (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*هل توجد طريقة لقياس مدى كفائة اعمال الصيانة الوقائية - نوعيا وليس كميا ؟ *


----------



## hos_helmy (25 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أكرم دريب (26 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله بيكم على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## عزالدين الحبيب (14 أبريل 2014)

جزى الله القائمين على هذا الصرح خير الجزاء على ما يقومون به من مجهودات​


----------



## عبدالله مصطفى 67 (23 سبتمبر 2014)

موضوع أكثر من جيد .. بارك الله فيكم


----------



## هشام دقدق (5 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## رمزة الزبير (5 فبراير 2015)




----------



## Eng_Wael_Jouda (10 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيكم 
وجزلكم الله خيرا


----------



## ياسر عبدالواحد (25 فبراير 2015)

السﻻم وعليكم
شكرا لهذه المعلومات القيمة حقيقة انا مهندس ميكانيك وتم تكليفي باعداد جدول صيانة سنوية لمعامل اﻻسفلت الخاصة بشركتنا فهل باﻻمكان مساعدتي بهذا الموضوع وكيف يتم متابعة اجراءت الصيانة بالحاسوب عن طريق اي برنامج
وشكرا لكم


----------



## محمد مجاهد الشافعي (6 يوليو 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عاشق السهر (12 أبريل 2016)

الف شكر لكي اختي على المعلومات . المعذره هل كل ماطرحتيه حول هذا الموضوع موجود لديك كملف مرفق لكي يسهل الاحتفاظ بتلك المعلومات واكرر شكري


----------

